# Too many questions about uninteresting tarantulas and lack of common sense



## LV-426 (Jan 22, 2012)

What's goin on lately, I'm seeing to may post about G. rosea. Also a lot of questions being posted about basic things you can read in the TKG. I feel there are a lot more interesting Ts to talk about, plus I feel some the questions being asked on the boards could be answered by doing research plus some due diligence.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 22, 2012)

I've just rejoined, LV-426, and I have no idea what the "TGK" is/are... Plus when I research stuff, I like to get feedback on the stuff I've researched, to get different perspectives and whatnot. I don't believe in the concept of *stupid* or *boring* question... I like the human touch that is available on fora, so it's nice to be able to answer remedial questions concerning the hobby =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 22, 2012)

TKG = Tarantula Keepers Guide by, Stan and Marguerite Schultz


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 22, 2012)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Crysta (Jan 22, 2012)

yay for people who don't do their research ^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## akpropst (Jan 22, 2012)

I concur. I skim the boards every few days for interesting threads because that's just about how often one may come up. You'll see 3 posts on the same page about "My new G. rosea" and them asking about general T keeping information. Requiring human input for your questions doesn't make sense if someone else has already asked it and got their questions answered. >.> Am I missing something here? Not knowing about the TKG is simply sad.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 22, 2012)

akpropst said:


> Requiring human input for your questions doesn't make sense if someone else has already asked it and got their questions answered.


How did I pass history class without George Washington standing in front of me?

Man my tarantulas molt and murder all by themselves with no one to hold their hand through every step, I wish some T owners were so independent...I can understand that google can make things difficult but these boards are a decade old with many more decades of experience. If you can't read through the old stuff why should I think you'll comprehend the new stuff any better? 

That being said I try to help the n00bs anyway :biggrin:


----------



## paassatt (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been waiting for a thread like this to come along for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BCscorp (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't believe in "stupid questions" cause it's better to ask than to be in doubt. But I do believe there are many repetitive and redundant questions that could/should already be answered by simple research (ie. reading back even 3-4 pages...lol). It does bother me to see the same question on the same page....that blows my mind.

edit
I don't think there are any "uninteresting tarantulas"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vespula (Jan 22, 2012)

There are no dumb questions, just inquisitive idiots. 

That being said, I think it's fine for people to come here and ask questions. That's what a public forum is FOR. We all started somewhere, and we can help the ones who are just learning. I don't think it's a big deal. Should we sit so high and mighty that we don't answer beginners' questions anymore? no. 

Also, G. rosea deserves more respect. How many of us started with a gentle old rose hair? A lot of us did. Y'know, my first tarantulas weren't rosies, but I went and got them after a year or more of keeping because they interested me. So don't go slinging around "uninteresting" and using it like that applies for all keepers. 

So, I say bring on the keepers asking questions. It's good to be inquisitive. Keep on loving and learning about your G. rosea. That's fine.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Shrike (Jan 22, 2012)

Pavlor said:


> Never heard of it.


You should read it.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 22, 2012)

Pavlor said:


> Never heard of it.


What what what?! http://books.google.com/books/about/The_Tarantula_Keeper_s_Guide.html?id=rIVAkA3IlHgC
Get a copy. It's a must read!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MMAFogg (Jan 23, 2012)

I dont think its fair to say people are idiots just because they dont know about the TKG, especialy when people are new to the hobby they have been miss informed by a pet store.

Just because someone has gotten into Ts doesnt mean they MUST KNOW AUTOMATICLY about TKG, rather than flaunting your "supirior" knowlage and pipeing off about your "more interesting Ts" (By the way, my MM G.Rosea is one of the most interesting Ts iv seen) How about trying to help people, tell them about TKG, point them in the right direction and use your knowlage for good.

I doubt you would feel very good if you came to one of my Jeet Kune Do classes and i laughed at you for not knowing Dan Inosantos books, or for asking about boring things like how to do a proper jab/cross.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crysta (Jan 23, 2012)

MMAFogg said:


> I dont think its fair to say people are idiots just because they dont know about the TKG, especialy when people are new to the hobby they have been miss informed by a pet store.



Im just referring to the user whos been here since 2006, and saying that he does look at the boards researching; but it makes me wonder if he does since the TKG is mentioned in numerous thread... 

Pavlor
"I've just rejoined, LV-426, and I have no idea what the "TGK" is/are... Plus when I research stuff, I like to get feedback on the stuff I've researched, to get different perspectives and whatnot. I don't believe in the concept of *stupid* or *boring* question... I like the human touch that is available on fora, so it's nice to be able to answer remedial questions concerning the hobby =) "


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 23, 2012)

akpropst said:


> Not knowing about the TKG is simply sad.


I stopped reading books with pictures in it a long time ago. 

~Dano


----------



## bchbum11 (Jan 23, 2012)

:clap: MMAFogg. I lurked on these forums for months before actually posting, and was (and still am) amazed by the amount of belittling that goes on when new members ask certain questions. Our hobby isn't exactly mainstream, and you'd think that we would rejoice every time a new member entered here seeking advice from people who had more knowledge than they did. Instead, they are more often met with a litany of "use the search function" posts. While this is a valid point, it is too often delivered with a less than ideal amount of tact. If you take the time to post "use the search function", I don't see how taking the extra 45 seconds to actually answer the question, then add "by the way, there is a great tool you can use" can be such a bother... 

As for the original post, I think G. rosea is a great spider. Sure, it's common, cheap, and seems to make up 90% of PetCo's inventory... It's also the species that is most likely to bring new blood into our hobby. I would think that everyone on this board would agree that new members entering the hobby is a great thing, but reading the posts here sometimes makes me wonder. In any case, on the day I get tired of reading threads about G. rosea, I can always use the "filter" option, and just not open the thread to begin with.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## stewstew8282 (Jan 23, 2012)

Arachno Dano said:


> I stopped reading books with pictures in it a long time ago.
> 
> ~Dano


As much as this comment is fuel to the fire...it made me laugh. And after a stressful few hours watching my Giants barely make it into the Superbowl, it was much needed. Bravo sir.


----------



## Crazydaisy (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi 
I'm one of the new idiots I'm sure. Yet in the definition of a forum:

fo·rum/ˈfôrəm/
Noun:	
A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.

My questions is if everything that ever needs to be said has already done so, then why are we all posting here anyway? 

If I'm in the wrong place I'd gladly welcome someone lead me to a site I can enjoy conversing about these amazing creatures I have recently learned to enjoy. 

I hope you read to the bottom and hear me also say...

I am very thankful to all the responses I have gotten from a lot of smart trusted members.  Stupid questions or not, they have all been helpful answers and Thrixopelma sp. "Nancy" thanks you as well. 
( my unidentifiable T ) 

She is in a happy home because of you all!


Suzanne/Crazydaisy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 23, 2012)

akpropst said:


> Not knowing about the TKG is simply sad.


It's a great book, but if you're brand new to tarantulas how are you supposed to know about it?  Psychic powers?  Was it featured on Reading Rainbow?  I must have missed that episode.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 23, 2012)

Crazydaisy said:


> My questions is if everything that ever needs to be said has already done so, then why are we all posting here anyway?


Thats one thing that ive thought about numerous times when people say a thread is redundant due to the question being asked before. Honeslty, pretty much every question regarding t husbandry seems to have been asked multiples times, if everyone, newbies and the more experienced alike were to all use the search function and never douple post a question, these boards would be dead and really fairly pointless.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 23, 2012)

Hehe, this thread is great.



Crazydaisy said:


> My questions is if everything that ever needs to be said has already done so, then why are we all posting here anyway?





Hornets inverts said:


> Thats one thing that ive thought about numerous times when people say a thread is redundant due to the question being asked before. Honeslty, pretty much every question regarding t husbandry seems to have been asked multiples times, if everyone, newbies and the more experienced alike were to all use the search function and never douple post a question, these boards would be dead and really fairly pointless.


This is probably the most valid argument when it comes to repeat threads/questions/etc.  I've actually addressed it and offered my view several times:



xhexdx said:


> It would weed out all the repeat threads, leaving the threads that actually have _substance_ on the first page or two.


A little more in-depth:



xhexdx said:


> This is gonna be fun.
> 
> Oh, and btw Jason, I think I'm gonna borrow that line for my sig, too. Can you send me the code?
> 
> ...


This mainly applies (in my opinion) to threads like:


What spider should I get next?
Why isn't my rose hair eating?
Is my spider dead or molting?
How do I keep spiderlings?
Should I use a heat pad?
How often do I mist?
<insert any other repeat 'how-to' or 'what is wrong?' topic here>

In other words...threads that, in my opinion, fit the topic of this thread.

So yeah, my two cents.

--Joe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jan 23, 2012)

Crazydaisy said:


> Hi
> My questions is if everything that ever needs to be said has already done so, then why are we all posting here anyway?


My take on all of this. 

There are some threads, handling, taming, hybrids, vertebrate feeding and common G. rosea stuff for example, that have been beaten to death soooo many times on here, that pretty much everything can be answered by using the search function.

For the more controversial ones (hybrids, taming etc) the best bet really is the search function, to avoid starting yet another 10 page war that ends up getting locked. 

The same goes for the basic questions like "how do I take care of a G. rosea?" there is a great sticky and TONS of info to be found with the search function.

I'm not saying don't start new threads, because yes, that is what this forum is for, what I'm saying is search first. If it's something that comes up over and over again, chances are we don't need another thread on it, and your answers can be found there. 

If you don't find your answers or have something new or different to say, go for it.  The tarantula chat subforum is for chatting about our spiders etc, it just gets a little redundant to see 10 G. rosea threads all going at once on the first page.

It's not about NOT starting new threads, it's about using the incredible resources here and adding and contributing to the forum in a positive way. Not cluttering it up with the same old threads over and over. 

Just my .02

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Jan 23, 2012)

"What spider should I get next?" threads drive me insane.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 23, 2012)

A couple of my favorites:


> "What spider should I get next?"


Passive-aggressive...  



> "What is the biggest?.?.?/ Who has the biggest?.?.?"


Napolean complex...


----------



## Wadew (Jan 23, 2012)

People join a forum to "be part of it" I can understand the redundancy of most questions. It is there way of feeling that personal touch that is somehow aquired on the internet. If the noob did not post the question I think the attention or connection the person is looking for would not be there. For all the experience that some have they tend to overlook the fact that they too were a noob at one point in time! In retail you get the same 20 questions from beginners alot. The good retailer has patience with this and answers them. I can understand Pavlor not seeing the TKG he is in Finland! 

                                                                 Wade


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 23, 2012)

akpropst said:


> Not knowing about the TKG is simply sad.


Why? I have never heard of it, akpropst; a simple truth. If I don't know something, I ask what it is, hence my asking what TKG is. I don't believe in asking a stupid question (or "sad" in this case...  as if you are looking after the lives of things, sometimes stupid questions need to be asked. If all those people came asking questions about their respective Roseas, and got the responses that you and your like have given, who *knows* what those people think, and what will happen to their wonderful little spider. Treat people with the same respect you would want, even if you think they are "stupid" and/or "sad" =)



> Thats one thing that ive thought about numerous times when people say a thread is redundant due to the question being asked before. Honeslty, pretty much every question regarding t husbandry seems to have been asked multiples times, if everyone, newbies and the more experienced alike were to all use the search function and never douple post a question, these boards would be dead and really fairly pointless.


Yes! And one of the important points that people miss is that when joining an online forum, one often joins to learn the very basics of a hobby one has just started. And many people start the hobby with a Rosea.

---------- Post added 01-23-2012 at 06:13 PM ----------




Shrike said:


> It's a great book, but if you're brand new to tarantulas how are you supposed to know about this book?  Psychic powers?  Was it featured on Reading Rainbow?  I must have missed that episode.


I'm hardly brand new to tarantulas. I just don't live in an anglocentric country and much of the stuff I read is from research on the Net and I don't always read in English. Why would I need to know TKG? I find it so bizarre that this is considered "sad", but to each their own =)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Jan 23, 2012)

Pavlor said:


> Why? I have never heard of it, akpropst; a simple truth. If I don't know something, I ask what it is, hence my asking what TKG is. I don't believe in asking a stupid question (or "sad" in this case...  as if you are looking after the lives of things, sometimes stupid questions need to be asked. If all those people came asking questions about their respective Roseas, and got the responses that you and your like have given, who *knows* what those people think, and what will happen to their wonderful little spider. Treat people with the same respect you would want, even if you think they are "stupid" and/or "sad" =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it.  I don't think it's sad at all.  However, if you like tarantulas, it's well worth reading if you can get a copy.


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, I may. I've kept tarantulas for years succesfully without having ever heard of the TKG so I believe it's possible to enjoy the hobby *and* not have heard of the book *lol*


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 23, 2012)

Pavlor said:


> Yes! And one of the important points that people miss is that when joining an online forum, one often joins to learn the very basics of a hobby one has just started. And many people start the hobby with a Rosea.


That's also why we have stickies.


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 23, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> That's also why we have stickies.


Oh I agree that stickies are great, although if you're new to this forum/any forum, you may not be forum-literate so you just post any old crap. We sometimes forget that some people just get a spider and then look online and find a whole world out there that they never knew existed... It's like in the real world, xhexdx: Have you ever been to a place without a map but some instructions and tried to find the place you are looking for? Some people are good at that, and some people aren't =)

---------- Post added 01-23-2012 at 06:38 PM ----------




Crysta said:


> yay for people who don't do their research ^


I do a whole lot of research, Crysta 

---------- Post added 01-23-2012 at 06:40 PM ----------




Crazydaisy said:


> Hi
> I'm one of the new idiots I'm sure. Yet in the definition of a forum:
> 
> fo·rum/ˈfôrəm/
> ...


Thank God for people like Craisydaisy =)

---------- Post added 01-23-2012 at 06:49 PM ----------




Crysta said:


> Im just referring to the user whos been here since 2006, and saying that he does look at the boards researching; but it makes me wonder if he does since the TKG is mentioned in numerous thread...



Oh Crysta... =) Please first take a look at when my last comment was made before I rejoined the place. Also, I don't believe I ever said that I "look at the boards researching" ... If I remember rightly, when my Avic died, I didn't come back to the forum. I have had tarantulas since, but didn't feel the need to come to the forum for some reason. I just acquired a M. Balfouri and because there's not much info on this species *that I could find*, I decided to come and sniff around the forum again. No big deal =)


----------



## groovyspider (Jan 23, 2012)

Theres no such thing as dumb questions only dumb people and reptivly asked questions by dumb people


----------



## ijmccollum (Jan 23, 2012)

:coffee:Oh dear!

To a nOOb, a G. rosea may be the most exciting thing in the world.  Sticky's are good as is the search function, but please recognize that not every one on here is an adult, uberly educated, etc so lets all play nice.


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 23, 2012)

ijmccollum said:


> :coffee:Oh dear!
> 
> To a nOOb, a G. rosea may be the most exciting thing in the world.  Sticky's are good as is the search function, but please recognize that not every one on here is an adult, uberly educated, etc so lets all play nice.


It doesn't matter whether you're an adult or "uberly" educated, ijmccollum - people should be allowed to be able to post basic questions. It would be more helpful to provide the person with the relevant link rather than to *try* and belittle the person because he or she a) has little to no knowledge about tarantulas, b) hasn't acquainted him or herself with stickies or the search function, or c) has never heard of the book TKG  A quick look at my profile will reveal why =) When I go to a forum, and this is by no means the only one I frequent, I like to just post so as to get a feel of the place. Learning by doing, Kolb's Learning Circle and all that (http://www.ldu.leeds.ac.uk/ldu/sddu_multimedia/kolb/kolb_flash.htm). So far, there have been a few individuals I've noticed here who've come off as course, jéjeune and supercillious, even towards me, but it's water off a duck's back, really, as I'm not easily offended and I enjoy debate - not a problem - but I don't ever go ad hom =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 23, 2012)

To throw some fuel on the fire... I do not own and have not read the TKG. I've picked it up at pet stores and skimmed it, but never invested my time in absorbing its knowledge. Instead I applied knowledge I learned from a variety of other sources, my own experience with different exotics, weather/climate charts from the various areas of origin, and my interest in ecology and ecological niches. Combine some Sherlock sleuthing skills with Darwinian observations and you'll be fully skilled in this hobby...

Or with most new hobbyists, especially younger ones, who end up not having any knowledge base may see the TKG as a daunting task or are turned off by the price tag. It also lacks a search engine attached to it, so discovering the answer to the question that seems new to them, but far too redundant for us, is much easier to do by posting online. 

It is in my professional opinion as a secret forum troll to lock away all new hobbyists away in a 5'x5'x5' padded cell with the partial exuvium of a Brachypelma smithi, 4 pounds of unsalted butter, and a Lionel Richie CD (preferably _Can't Slow Down_). If within 2.73 years they do not write the whole collective works of Shakespeare, sonnets and all, or discover the cure for cancer they will not be allowed on Arachnoboards. Sound good?


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 23, 2012)

AbraxasComplex said:


> It is in my professional opinion as a secret forum troll to lock away all new hobbyists away in a 5'x5'x5' padded cell with the partial exuvium of a Brachypelma smithi, 4 pounds of unsalted butter, and a Lionel Richie CD (preferably _Can't Slow Down_). If within 2.73 years they do not write the whole collective works of Shakespeare, sonnets and all, or discover the cure for cancer they will not be allowed on Arachnoboards. Sound good?


But will they be able to use the search function and read stickies *FIRST* before offending certain people by *gasp* asking *a question*?  *lol*


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 23, 2012)

Pavlor said:


> But will they be able to use the search function and read stickies *FIRST* before offending certain people by *gasp* asking *a question*?  *lol*


You do realize that posts like this are counterproductive, right?


----------



## Bill S (Jan 23, 2012)

> There are some threads, handling, taming, hybrids, vertebrate feeding and common G. rosea stuff for example, that have been beaten to death soooo many times on here....


Very true.  But nobody is forced to read threads that don't sound interesting to them.  I don't check the forums every day (I actually have a life), and when I do I read only a small portion of the threads that are posted.  If someone asks yet again what they should name their new Rosie, I ignore the thread.  If a topic sounds interesting, I read it.  Someone else who enjoys such conversations can jump in and deal with the topics that bore me.  The board presents a wide range of threads/topics from people with a wide range of interests and backgrounds, and that is perhaps its greatest strength.  Scientists can respond to other scientists, idiots can communicate happily with each other, and the hobby grows to include both (and many others as well).

And even though some topics have been beaten to death (vertebrate feeding comes to mind), there's always a possibility that someone has finally come up with some data or information that will lift it out of the perpetual realm of blind speculation.  A brief scan of the thread will reveal whether this has happened, and if not (as is usually the case) the thread can be quickly and easily abandoned.


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 23, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> You do realize that posts like this are counterproductive, right?


Depends on the thread. I don't think this thread is particularly productive on the whole, xhexdx, so it would be difficult to throw up a "counter-productive" post here. Personally, I think you have overestimated many people's ability when first coming to a thread, and then, once learned, how to use it.


----------



## ijmccollum (Jan 23, 2012)

+1 Bill S. 

I am not trying to be "jéjeune and supercillious", quite the opposite and, I have worked in academic and goverment research collectively for over a decade and I am sure I have, and will ask stupid questions -- hopefully someone will take pity and be kind, even if it is a posted link.


----------



## LV-426 (Jan 23, 2012)

2012 is the Year of the G. rosea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ijmccollum (Jan 23, 2012)

:roflmao:





LV-426 said:


> 2012 is the Year of the G. rosea


literally LOL!


----------



## jim777 (Jan 23, 2012)

It would be nice if everyone used the search function, but I don't have a problem answering noob questions. Especially when I see a noob question being answered incorrectly by other recent noobs  I've been a mod on a guitar forum since '03, and it's the noobs that keep a forum going - you might as well be polite and hope they stick around and help grow the place and the hobby 

So, if you just joined the board and are reading this, or are just reading and haven't posted, welcome aboard (from another recent noob here)


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 23, 2012)

LV-426 said:


> 2012 is the Year of the G. rosea


Yes, I think it should be! My Lola is a red-phase beauty =)


----------



## grayzone (Jan 23, 2012)

BCscorp said:


> I don't believe in "stupid questions" cause it's better to ask than to be in doubt. But I do believe there are many repetitive and redundant questions that could/should already be answered by simple research (ie. reading back even 3-4 pages...lol). It does bother me to see the same question on the same page....that blows my mind.


 its like you read my mind... word for word


----------



## Shell (Jan 23, 2012)

jim777 said:


> It would be nice if everyone used the search function, but I don't have a problem answering noob questions. Especially when I see a noob question being answered incorrectly by other recent noobs


This is exactly how I feel. Do I sometimes sigh to myself and think "really, this again?" sure I do, BUT I try to help as much as I can and then point them in the direction of the search function, because let's face it, there is a ton of great info there.

Everybody had to start somewhere, and we have all, at some point in our lives, asked a "stupid question," be it here, or somewhere else. I try not to get annoyed and be as helpful as I can, but I am only human, and sometimes do get irritated and decide to let someone else handle it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Satanika (Jan 23, 2012)

bchbum11 said:


> :clap: MMAFogg. I lurked on these forums for months before actually posting, and was (and still am) amazed by the amount of belittling that goes on when new members ask certain questions. Our hobby isn't exactly mainstream, and you'd think that we would rejoice every time a new member entered here seeking advice from people who had more knowledge than they did. Instead, *  they are more often met with a litany of "use the search function" posts. While this is a valid point, it is too often delivered with a less than ideal amount of tact. If you take the time to post "use the search function", I don't see how taking the extra 45 seconds to actually answer the question, then add "by the way, there is a great tool you can use" can be such a bother... *
> 
> As for the original post, I think G. rosea is a great spider. Sure, it's common, cheap, and seems to make up 90% of PetCo's inventory... It's also the species that is most likely to bring new blood into our hobby. I would think that everyone on this board would agree that new members entering the hobby is a great thing, but reading the posts here sometimes makes me wonder. In any case, on the day I get tired of reading threads about G. rosea, I can always use the "filter" option, and just not open the thread to begin with.





Shell said:


> My take on all of this.
> 
> There are some threads, handling, taming, hybrids, vertebrate feeding and common G. rosea stuff for example, that have been beaten to death soooo many times on here, that pretty much everything can be answered by using the search function.
> 
> ...


Yes Yes Yes !!! Read what is underlined in bold (in both quotes. Pay extra attention to the part in red).    I have been saying this for years.  :clap:

This is really meant more so for those who want everything to be "spoon fed" to them and prefer others do the research for them, rather then they spend those same 45 extra seconds doing it themselves. I don't think anyone here has any issues with "legitimate" questions or posts, if worded properly. I have a lot more respect for someone who mentions in their post that they have taken the time to try to find the answers and either had another question or maybe even just didn't quite understand what they had found and was looking for further clarification. By all means, either bump those threads or start a new one. 

For example, someone who says "Yo, just got my T, so tell me everything I need to know", well ... that is extremely frustrating. Same with those who are impatient and want their answer like 5 minutes ago. My time is just as valuable and I have no problem spending it helping others, when deserved (or in my case, when time allows which lately has been a task all by itself, lol). ;P  

PLEASE also take a moment to consider the title of your thread. Titling it " please help", does not help us to help you. It also renders the search function pretty much useless and irrelevant and harder to navigate. 

If anyone feels they have nothing positive to contribute, then they don't have to say anything at all. Just move along and leave it for someone else. It actually takes less effort to just click out of the thread than it does to click reply and not be helpful or rude. No one is saying your posts have to be filled with smileys or rainbows and unicorns. But a little tact can go a long long way.

Just saying.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 23, 2012)

I find using google is more helpful in finding information on AB then the search function. Google "why isn't my G. rosea eating" and you will most likely be brought to a thread ,archived or not, from AB. I google my question and just look for the AB links. As far as getting upset about repeat threads? People are taking these boards too seriously. I can see how it could be annoying, but so is dog hair and the crust that comes off milk containers. Cigar smoke and being soaking wet are also annoying. Guess what? You can't control it and all you can do is complain about it. The best way to get rid of it is not to answer it and hope people realize that they aren't getting answers because their question is so easily obtainable through other means. It's a viscous cycle that will be repeated in forums throughout the internet. It just happens and getting irked is only hurting yourself and being "mean" to newbies will only stunt the growth of this hobby.

---------- Post added 01-23-2012 at 02:46 PM ----------

Oh and post links! And, when you see questions about G. roseas, which you definitely will, just post this link and nothing else: http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html
Don't answer any questions until you are certain this person has read this link.

---------- Post added 01-23-2012 at 02:49 PM ----------

If everyone who googled "How to care for Chilean rose" found a link to these boards that contained a thread that contained a link to a full description about these creatures, surely the "dumb" questions would start to decrease.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ijmccollum (Jan 23, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Oh and post links! And, when you see questions about G. roseas, which you definitely will, just post this link and nothing else: http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/...l, that's when you move on to something else.


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 23, 2012)

jim777 said:


> It would be nice if everyone used the search function, but I don't have a problem answering noob questions. Especially when I see a noob question being answered incorrectly by other recent noobs


I've tried to stay out of this because I'm busy and this won't go anywhere productive, but the whole "blind leading the blind" thing bothers me so much more than the "noob" questions. There's so much misinformation out there (even on this forum) it's a large reason why I continue to post with any regularity. Someone gets their first tarantula and two weeks later are giving advice about keeping pokies to someone else (deliberately exaggerated, slightly, for dramatic effect).

To make it clear, I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST "NOOBS". If you PM me with a question, I will take the time to answer it to the best of my abilities, seriously. I'm also not saying that I'm an "expert" in tarantula keeping. Far from it, I'm learning new things every day and am careful to not overestimate my abilities as a t hobbyist. I just have more experience relative to most that commonly post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wadew (Jan 23, 2012)

I think what often happens is an invertebrate keeper finds an internet forum Like Arachnoboards hangs around a little while generates a little enthusiasm and see's the amount of activity and potential knowledge around them. Most are aware of the "Search Function" but choose to try and connect with other people by asking a question. With this approach they are becoming part of the community and interacting with other people that have similar interests. I would assume that" Tarantula Chat " should be just that "chat" and would be more of an open forum for a newcomer to enter and chat. If it is redundant so what. They are most likely there for the interaction and the knowledge that comes with it! If the Chat was open and the "Discussion Forum" was not filled with "Chat" then those with no patience could read the discussion forum only! If a thread in Chat becomes worthy of cleaning up and moving to the discussion forum so be it. 

                                                                                                                    Wade

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MMAFogg (Jan 23, 2012)

I would rather 100 computer search noobs and 100 tarantula noobs all posted the same question and made their spiders life a little better than one who didnt and caused their pet harm.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## akpropst (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow. I really didn't think this thread would get this much attention.

Pavlor. All I stated was not knowing about the TKG was sad. I didn't say you had to have read it front to back 50 times. The book is such a helpful tool and would save people a lot of trouble if they, as Abraxas said, "skimmed" it. I just find it hard to believe you had never heard of it, it's referenced in a lot of the stickies on the forum. Also, being successful is great, you mentioned you have successfully kept T's for years without ever having read TKG. My LPS could also say the same. They have successfully kept/sold T's for years. Their husbandry is horrific.

As I have, I think, a total of 26 posts. I do not jump at the opportunity to flame someone for posting something I deem unworthy. I am not here to make friends or enemies. I came for information, oddly enough, I didn't have to post threads for it.

Abraxas, you made me chuckle


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wadew said:


> I think what often happens is an invertebrate keeper finds an internet forum Like Arachnoboards hangs around a little while generates a little enthusiasm and see's the amount of activity and potential knowledge around them. Most are aware of the "Search Function" but choose to try and connect with other people by asking a question. With this approach they are becoming part of the community and interacting with other people that have similar interests. I would assume that" Tarantula Chat " should be just that "chat" and would be more of an open forum for a newcomer to enter and chat. If it is redundant so what. They are most likely there for the interaction and the knowledge that comes with it! If the Chat was open and the "Discussion Forum" was not filled with "Chat" then those with no patience could read the discussion forum only! If a thread in Chat becomes worthy of cleaning up and moving to the discussion forum so be it.
> 
> Wade


True! If I have a "dumb" question or just an observation I try and remember to start my thread in the "chat" forum. These threads get purged anyway.


----------



## jakykong (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, chiming in after reading the thread so far.

I'm a fairly new comer to the hobby, but while lurking and searching usually answers my questions, it's been said that the best way to learn is to teach. If someone asks a simple question that I know the answer to (or can reasonably guess/extrapolate, if I make it clear that's what I'm doing) - well, I learn it all that much better by answering. 

It's also community-building - for newcomers, it gives them a chance to introduce themselves and be introduced; for intermediates, it gives them a chance to help out and gather trust; for experts, it gives them a chance to correct errors that the newcomers and intermediates may have stated (helping both at the same time).

Searching is important, partly because it's far faster and more efficient than posting, but also because it saves on common questions. But before the search function is useful, you need to know at least a modicum about what you're searching for. That's why there are a lot of beginner's threads, then a jump to advanced threads, with very few in between (at least so far that I've noticed).

It's interesting to read the varied opinions on this topic here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 24, 2012)

akpropst said:


> Wow. I really didn't think this thread would get this much attention.
> 
> Pavlor. All I stated was not knowing about the TKG was sad. I didn't say you had to have read it front to back 50 times. The book is such a helpful tool and would save people a lot of trouble if they, as Abraxas said, "skimmed" it. I just find it hard to believe you had never heard of it, it's referenced in a lot of the stickies on the forum. Also, being successful is great, you mentioned you have successfully kept T's for years without ever having read TKG. My LPS could also say the same. They have successfully kept/sold T's for years. Their husbandry is horrific.
> 
> ...


Great. You know, I had to look up the meaning of "LPS" as I didn't what that meant, either  I ask questions if I don't know, akprost - nothing more, nothing less. Now I know what TKG is. I rejoined the forum two, three days ago and went straight into posting and then started to sniff around the place. I don't tend to look up acronyms unless I feel I really need to, but hadn't seen TKG referenced, but thn again, I haven't read a lot on this forum (yet). Even when I joined back in 2006 (thanks Chrysta for reminding me), I think I made a total of two posts and didn't get involved. I still don't get why it is "sad" that I have not heard of TKG - there's not exactly a dearth of reference material for tarantula-keeping in the hobby and the internet and commonsense keep me up-to-date =) So far on joining this forum, I have had mixed responses about tarantulas (look up my thread "Blue Baboon", for example) - seemingly knowledgeable people coming out with wrong information. And I bet the guy had read TKG, as well =/


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been a member of many fora over the last decade, and each has its own personality.  I don't much like the ones where everything is roses and candycanes and no one can call anyone out for laziness or carelessness, etc.  I will say that this one is the "toughest" crowd I've seen. So much so that I am often reluctant to post.  But c'est la vie.  It has still been a place where I've been able to find all the information I need (without buying or reading the TKG, which is always my goal of Internet research--to avoid buying a book to achieve the same information destination).  Still, I know I won't be kicking back any beers with any of the members of this forum when I hear they're in my town, as I have done with members of other fora whom I now call real friends.

I do think there are dumb questions.  IMO, dumb questions are those you have the capacity to answer for yourself but were too lazy to do so.  So the se question could be dumb for one person and not for another.   
Knowledge of the person asking is required to divine the dumbness.

I don't mind when a newbie neglects to pay attention and notice that the culture here is very do-it-yourself.  Those people will catch on as soon as they're politely referred to the search function.  What I DO mind is the kids who come on here and are clearly using the forum as an attention-seeking tool in the guise of using it as an information-seeking tool.  These are the people I don't answer and whom I have been poo-pooh'ed for using my very favorite and rarely used "let me google that for you" weblink on.  Those people don't stop asking stupid questions, because the answering of their questions is what they seek, not the information contained in the answers.  And it drives me crazy when well-meaning, let's be nice to the newbies because they are the future of our hobby types keep feeding the types of people who are asking those types of questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 24, 2012)

desertanimal said:


> What I DO mind is the kids who come on here and are clearly using the forum as an attention-seeking tool in the guise of using it as an information-seeking tool.  These are the people I don't answer and whom I have been poo-pooh'ed for using my very favorite and rarely used "let me google that for you" weblink on.  Those people don't stop asking stupid questions, because the answering of their questions is what they seek, not the information contained in the answers.  And it drives me crazy when well-meaning, let's be nice to the newbies because they are the future of our hobby types keep feeding the types of people who are asking those types of questions.


I agree with you completely... 

Our hobby definitely attracts both ends of the maturity spectrum (OMG VENOMS SPYDERXZZZ! vs. the scientifically-minded invert nerd for life), which in my opinion, is where much of the forum mentality/confrontation comes from. I think it's the clashing of two completely different groups of people that literally speak different languages. 

On a slightly off-topic note - Ever notice the INCREDIBLY short lifespan for the majority of users on this forum? The turnover can be incredible sometimes. I know it happens on every internet forum, but I think the obsession with tarantulas is sometimes particularly short-lived. That or people get tired of the incessant G. rosea questions (only joking.......kinda).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jakykong (Jan 24, 2012)

I had noticed the turnover as well... I have to wonder whether those are people with a couple of questions, who then simply ignore the board (or use the search function!) after that; or perhaps move to another forum. It's hard to say.

On the one hand, it does happen with every forum. But on the other hand, it's unfortunate because a growing, vibrant community requires people to stick around and keep it going.


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 24, 2012)

I actually think that a large portion of the short-lived users just lose interest in their new hobby. Many start off incredibly enthusiastic, but only a fraction will be around even a few months after they begin. It's difficult to say how much of that is just leaving the forum or the hobby altogether, but I'd guess it's the latter often enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 24, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> On a slightly off-topic note - Ever notice the INCREDIBLY short lifespan for the majority of users on this forum? The turnover can be incredible sometimes. I know it happens on every internet forum, but I think the obsession with tarantulas is sometimes particularly short-lived. That or people get tired of the incessant G. rosea questions (only joking.......kinda).


I've definitely noticed it.  I think some lose interest in the hobby, and of course, life can get in the way.  I know that immediately after joining, there were a couple of years where I didn't post much at all.  Even so, I've wondered if some folks I got used to seeing around here have permanently migrated elsewhere.  

There's no way I would do that, not after working so hard to build up Arachnoboards street cred


----------



## Tarac (Jan 24, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> OMG VENOMS SPYDERXZZZ! vs. the scientifically-minded invert nerd for life


Lol, exactly.  +1


----------



## ijmccollum (Jan 24, 2012)

ummmm.... I searched and checked the dictionary, couldn't find and still don't know what LPS is....  anyone help a n00b out here?


----------



## Shell (Jan 24, 2012)

ijmccollum said:


> ummmm.... I searched and checked the dictionary, couldn't find and still don't know what LPS is....  anyone help a n00b out here?


LPS stands for local pet store.


----------



## ijmccollum (Jan 24, 2012)

Shell said:


> LPS stands for local pet store.


Thanks, I would never have concluded that.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 24, 2012)

There are two or three stickies either in this subforum or in Tarantula Questions & Discussions that have lists of common acronyms and terms used in this hobby.  Take a peek.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 24, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> There are two or three stickies either in this subforum or in Tarantula Questions & Discussions that have lists of common acronyms and terms used in this hobby.  Take a peek.


Will do, thanks =)


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 24, 2012)

It has absolutely NOTHING to do with reluctance to part with knowledge about keeping tarantulas. There are no tricks up my (or anyone else's) sleeves when it comes to tarantula keeping. If someone's not answering a question, it's probably because they've already answered it a dozen times within the last two weeks, and simply can not be bothered to waste their time on it again. There is a significant level of investment that comes with answering questions on a forum. It takes a lot of time that hopefully is returned when a "noob" becomes a more experienced keeper and can contribute themselves. Answering basic questions repeatedly does not have a good return on investment. If the answer is already readily available, then why answer it again? To reiterate, it takes TIME to answer questions. It is inconvenient for those of us with jobs and busy schedules. 

How to care for a G. rosea has not become outdated in the last 48 hours since the last time someone asked. 

While this is an extreme example, many (manymanymany) times it is entirely accurate. Just do a run through the tarantula chat and tarantula questions and discussions forums. How many times do you see something along the lines of:
Why won't my tarantula eat?!?!?!
Is this pre-molt?!?!
Is this a good species for me to get next?
How do I sex my tarantula? 

Honestly, it becomes very tiresome. People ask questions that are simple to answer themselves with just a modicum of research. These questions are asked on a nearly daily basis. When you take the time to answer a question thoughtfully and to the best of your ability, citing references and personal experience, and then somebody asks the EXACT same question a day later, it gets very discouraging. I'm sure a lot of more experienced keepers simply stop posting because the forum has become inundated with the same threads over and over again. I spent a good 2 years away from the forum, and that was a significant reason (not the primary, but definitely a factor) why. What you refer to as "sharing information with each other" very quickly becomes spoon feeding answers to people that don't research even the most basic things themselves. I have no problem with answering "noob" questions. Many can be interesting and thought-provoking. I like being forced to defend and analyze my husbandry practices. It makes me a better tarantula keeper. Seeing the same threads over and over and the same questions over and over does not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 24, 2012)

Shrike said:


> I think some lose interest in the hobby.


I bet a lot of people only buy that one G. rosea! Ask their questions and then no longer feel the need to use arachnoboards. Not everyone is as enthusiastic about our hobby and not everyone feels the need to own more than one tarantula. How many questions can you ask when you only plan on owning one tarantula? Personally, I don't know what I would do without arachnoboards! Everyone on here has been very helpful and it is always nice to converse with other people who share my passion. 

~Dano

---------- Post added 01-24-2012 at 02:10 PM ----------

Just an idea, but maybe it is time to create a new "Tab/Link" under tarantulas. Instead of "Tarantula Questions & Discussions" it could be separated into two different categories? "Basic Tarantula Questions" - including questions about:


xhexdx said:


> What spider should I get next?
> Why isn't my rose hair eating?
> Is my spider dead or molting?
> How do I keep spiderlings?
> ...


And then "Advanced/Scientific Tarantula Questions & Discussions"

I think this would solve everything, but that is just me! This would weed out all the reoccurring posts (because all those questions would already be in that area for newer people to find!) and would also allow enthusiasts a place of their own to ask/discuss more scientific questions without being bothered/distracted by basic or easier threads! I know as an aspiring field biologist I would love a place where I can just read purely scientific discussions. I think I spend more time reading these threads than posting! 

Anyways, that is my opinion. Take it or leave it! I don't really care.

~Dano

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jakykong (Jan 24, 2012)

Splitting the boards wouldn't be a bad idea, IMO. The only thing is how do you deal with the existing threads when doing so? It would be a shame to lose them!


----------



## Lopez (Jan 24, 2012)

Satanika said:


> This is really meant more so for those who want everything to be "spoon fed" to them and prefer others do the research for them, rather then they spend those same 45 extra seconds doing it themselves. I don't think anyone here has any issues with "legitimate" questions or posts, if worded properly. I have a lot more respect for someone who mentions in their post that they have taken the time to try to find the answers and either had another question or maybe even just didn't quite understand what they had found and was looking for further clarification. By all means, either bump those threads or start a new one.


I'm a huge fan of people bumping old threads with new and relevant questions or information. On some forums you get crucified for bumping old threads regardless of the reason, which I just can't agree with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 24, 2012)

jakykong said:


> Splitting the boards wouldn't be a bad idea, IMO. The only thing is how do you deal with the existing threads when doing so? It would be a shame to lose them!


Very true! There is a lot of good information in those threads! I imagine it would be possible to keep all the old threads, but that would require someone who is savvy with computers and that is not my field of expertise lol.

~Dano

---------- Post added 01-24-2012 at 03:35 PM ----------




Lopez said:


> I'm a huge fan of people bumping old threads with new and relevant questions or information. On some forums you get crucified for bumping old threads regardless of the reason, which I just can't agree with.


Good, because that is what I do best! 

~Dano


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 24, 2012)

jayefbe and Arachno Dano have some good comments and suggestions, however...  there are already stickies leading people to many of their answers if they would only bother to look.  Adding extra tabs/forum headings would not prevent people from continuing to post 'noob questions' under inappropriate headings.  (i.e. "Where can I buy a [_____]" under every heading except the Classifieds.)  

Yes, it does get tedious sometimes reading redundant posts with questions that could be easily answered with a little reading.  There is no law stating that every experienced hobbyist needs to respond to every thread.  It's easy enough to run your mouse over a title, see the gist of the thread, and move on if you don't want to be bothered.  

As someone else stated, some people post to feel like they are a part of the whole.  For some it is a passing fancy.  Some become downright nuisances spewing a wealth of misinformation, be they temporary or otherwise.  Still others become valued, purposeful, contributors. 

A forum like this is also rife with opinions.  I don't happen to think Grammostola rosea is an uninteresting species.  I really like my rosea, and my other 'boring' terrestrials.


----------



## macj1983 (Jan 24, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> jayefbe and Arachno Dano have some good comments and suggestions, however...  there are already stickies leading people to many of their answers if they would only bother to look.  Adding extra tabs/forum headings would not prevent people from continuing to post 'noob questions' under inappropriate headings.  (i.e. "Where can I buy a [_____]" under every heading except the Classifieds.)
> 
> Yes, it does get tedious sometimes reading redundant posts with questions that could be easily answered with a little reading.  There is no law stating that every experienced hobbyist needs to respond to every thread.  It's easy enough to run your mouse over a title, see the gist of the thread, and move on if you don't want to be bothered.
> 
> ...


Well said agree 10x


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 24, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> jayefbe and Arachno Dano have some good comments and suggestions, however...  there are already stickies leading people to many of their answers if they would only bother to look.


Can you point me in the right direction please? What are "stickies" and where can I find them? Is that what is on the homepage? "Stickies" are different than threads?  I am still a little confused. 

~Dano


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know the proper techno-speak... Stickies are threads at the top of each forum that have 'permanent' status.
From the home page, click on Forum, then pick a forum.  When you click on that forum there will be sticky threads at the top.  Below the stickies are 'normal' threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 24, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> I don't know the proper techno-speak... Stickies are threads at the top of each forum that have 'permanent' status.
> From the home page, click on Forum, then pick a forum.  When you click on that forum there will be sticky threads at the top.  Below the stickies are 'normal' threads.


Awesome! Thank you! I have read/skimmed through most of them, but I am checking them out now.

~Dano


----------



## James P (Jan 24, 2012)

Well oh my god. Won't this thread make new people feel welcome? 
And also anyone that does not have the latest discovered tarantula from the recent expedition to deepest darkest Peru but are stuck with last years "uninteresting" model is sure to be happy.
Common sense varies from person to person from subject to subject. 
I know scientists who are the top in their field lacking common sense for some pretty basic things.
So remember what you view as common sense will not be what everyone views as common sense.
The person who started this post is lucky because they have knowledge and experience in this field of tarantulas and of this forum.
The person who is new to the hobby and new to the forum does not. Never forget where you started.  
The idea of the forum is to help promote the hobby and pass on information.
As a person who is new to this forum I feel I am able to speak up on behalf of the "newbies".
When you start forums can be tricky places, more so if you have just got a spider from a LPS (Local Pet Shop), they don't give you much info, you do a google search and get confusing info and your G Rosea (Chile Rose/Rose Hair/Cool Hairy Spider) is still not eating (and it is now day 2 when your cat eats every day so some something must be wrong) and your TKG (Tarantula Keeping Book by the Schultz's but other books are available) tarantula book from amazon has not arrived yet, you think I know, forums have experienced people there. So you join up, look at the various places you can post, get confused so you post it where you think it might go. Then you get someone telling you you have posted it in the wrong section, read the stickies (which you have no idea what they are) and various other people jumping on you for using the wrong font, not using the correct name or not posting a picture when all you want know is why spidey is not eating, what you are doing wrong and will he die. 
So please the next time you see something posted in the wrong section or a basic question just have a little patience and if you do have a spare 5 minutes then answer the question, it won't kill you. But if of course you do have a full time job and other things to do and cannot spend the 5 minutes it takes to reply then simply don't. Somebody else who has the time will. It is your choice if you choose to reply to a thread so if you don't want to then don't. But don't do it 45 times and then moan each time you have had to do it because it is always your choice to reply and no-one forces you to. And instead of finding fault with what people are doing or picking, use positive comments. Just stop and think, would I speak like to my mum? If the answer is no then don't post it. Because that is why some people are put off from forums and possible the hobby and we should all do our bit to promote the hobby with new people. And on the last note, anybody who finds certain tarantulas "uninteresting" be it G Rosea (Chile Rose) or be it the elusive CS (Chicken Spider) well I probably should not write the rest or my first post will be my last ha ha.
Apologies if I have posted this wrong but I am sure someone will tell me shortly. :

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jeff Proxy (Jan 24, 2012)

not for me!

I took the time to sign up for the forums, read though a few topics, posted a few probing topics, and concluded;

    there's really no info on the site that's worth dealing with condescending jerks to get. [sorry if any of the topics posted were sooo far beneath you] lol

    there's really no community of enthusiasts here, its more like jerks who just pick each other apart. [sorry for you if you don't get that people want to just show, and tell, and obsess about their PET on a PETS forum] 


Thus this site  goes in the junk drawer of "maybe useful.... someday" bookmarks.


Would I recommend this site?
No.


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 24, 2012)

James P said:


> . . . Just stop and think, would I speak like to my mum? If the answer is no then don't post it. . . .


I see your point.  But I have to point out that here, you make some assumptions about how people may or may not speak to their mothers that may be unwarranted.   

Not to argue, but as a counter-point, sometimes people do need to be told to stop being lazy and do the work for themselves.  It's not at all unreasonable to do that with habitual offenders, especially if what they partly want is community membership. 

Like I said, I don't think this is the friendliest community.  But it was here before I came, and if I want community membership, I will have to play by this community's rules to get it.  If I want one where everyone supports my every conversational whim . . . well . . . I'm going to have to find a different community, because that's not how this one operates.  

To me it's sort of like walking into a room full of strangers at a party that's already in full swing.  Do you barge into the room and suddenly start asking questions loudly, or do you watch for a bit, listen for a bit, and then add things when you have something meaningful to add?

I don't think anyone is criticizing (or does criticize) people who are really worried about their new spiders.  

They do criticize people for not researching their spiders ahead of time, and I don't see a darn thing wrong with that.  When you're buying a WC animal that has been removed from its habitat for your own personal viewing pleasure (or even a CB specimen that has been created just for your viewing pleasure), I believe some responsibility comes along with that.  And if you weren't responsible beforehand, you deserve a smack on the wrist along with the help that this community can give to get you up to where you should be in your knowledge.

For the record, if my mom has done something really ill-advised and irresponsible and it may endanger the welfare of an animal (and she does), I make no bones about telling her off about it in addition to telling her what she should be changing to ensure the health of the animal.  No bones at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been here two years and have had no problem. Yeah, I've had some disputes with some people, but it doesn't bother me. It doesnt matter. And I started out here asking some pretty redundant questions, but I didn't start crying or going off on people just because I got the answer "use the search function". The only people I see complaining are all the new users who aren't used to the forum. If you stuck around long enough and grew some thicker skin, you'd see this is a community of enthusiasts. If you're gonna whine about being told to use the search function then go somewhere else. Boohoo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skar (Jan 24, 2012)

desertanimal said:


> Still, I know I won't be kicking back any beers with any of the members of this forum when I hear they're in my town, as I have done with members of other fora whom I now call real friends.


Why not ? I have and would again .
There's alot of different personalities if chance happens that you hang out ... so what ?
As to topic, I see the point but that's just how it is.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 24, 2012)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> I've been here two years and have had no problem. Yeah, I've had some disputes with some people, but it doesn't bother me. It doesnt matter. And I started out here asking some pretty redundant questions, but I didn't start crying or going off on people just because I got the answer "use the search function". The only people I see complaining are all the new users who aren't used to the forum. If you stuck around long enough and grew some thicker skin, you'd see this is a community of enthusiasts. If you're gonna whine about being told to use the search function then go somewhere else. Boohoo.


I started in the Scorpion section. Boy are they nicer over there LOL. Honestly though, I had some very helpful people when I first started with my newbie questions that weren't written that long ago. Some people come off a little smug sometimes but the arguments seem to really start when the newbie fights back. 

TOO NEWBIES: Research! Do your research on your question and do your research on how to approach it. Say something that lets people know you at least tried to find the write information. I had my doozies. Looking to be spoon fed. 
This is my first post on AB http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?215478-My-emperor-wont-come-out.&highlight=njnolan1 
I see now the mistakes of my questions. It was so nice to have people answer me and assure me that it was doing fine.


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 24, 2012)

skar said:


> Why not ? I have and would again .
> There's alot of different personalities if chance happens that you hang out ... so what ?
> As to topic, I see the point but that's just how it is.


Just because, as a general rule, they're not quite friendly enough for me to want to meet in person, and I'm possessive about my free time.  There are definitely a couple I'd be interested in meeting personally, but not most.  This is probably true of 99% of the population, though, so it's not exactly a criticism of this community.  I value the knowledge that people here have and their willingness to share it.  I value the opportunity to read what they have to say without commenting at all.  I appreciate their input on my enclosures and husbandry, because they sure are shoot know what they're talking about!!!  But, the community as a whole is not friendly enough for me to seek out meetings with its members in real life.


----------



## skar (Jan 24, 2012)

mmmm I c . So you would; however you are not actively pursuing to .


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 24, 2012)

skar said:


> mmmm I c . So you would; however you are not actively pursuing to .


If I happened to be at the same place at the same time as another member, and there was beer, I'd surely spend some time chatting.  Or even if I happened to run into someone at a show and we were all hungry and ppl wanted to go to lunch, I probably would.    But if I find out that some member is coming to Boston to visit family, I wouldn't send a PM and ask for a lunch date or a hike (as I have done with people from another board and as they have done with me).  That's all.

Edited to add: Except for one person.  There's one person I would seek out.  Just not the 10-15 or so that I would or have sought out from my cornsnake fora.


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 24, 2012)

Didn't your mother tell you you aren't supposed to meet strangers off the internet lol? (Sorry I couldn't resist!)

~Dano


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 24, 2012)

Arachno Dano said:


> Didn't your mother tell you you aren't supposed to meet strangers off the internet lol? (Sorry I couldn't resist!)
> 
> ~Dano


LOL!  The internet wasn't really around before I left home!  Eeesh.  Boy.  That ages me.


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 24, 2012)

James P said:


> As a person who is new to this forum I feel I am able to speak up on behalf of the "newbies". When you start forums can be tricky places... So you join up, look at the various places you can post, get confused so you post it where you think it might go. Then you get someone telling you you have posted it in the wrong section, read the stickies (which you have no idea what they are)!


Tell me about it!  I just learned what "stickies" were from this thread! Thanks agian "Formerphobe"!

~Dano


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 25, 2012)

Jeff Proxy said:


> there's really no community of enthusiasts here, its more like jerks who just pick each other apart. [sorry for you if you don't get that people want to just show, and tell, and obsess about their PET on a PETS forum]


It's definitely not for everyone, especially if the person being corrected doesn't have thick skin. It can be rough, but you can learn. If we all tiptoe around each other and never do any correcting, nobody will learn. If someone can't take correction, their chances of taking care of their Ts incorrectly are increased.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chowser (Jan 25, 2012)

LV-426 said:


> What's goin on lately, I'm seeing to may post about G. rosea. Also a lot of questions being posted about basic things you can read in the TKG. I feel there are a lot more interesting Ts to talk about, plus I feel some the questions being asked on the boards could be answered by doing research plus some due diligence.



wow.. this post just makes me want to find a new forum.. when people are on their high horse and the only advice they give is new people to the hobby need to stop asking questions and just go away. I'm new to the hobby and to this forum, and with jerks like this on here i will be finding somewhere new to start up conversation and get advice. thank you LV-426 for letting me know i do not need to waste my time posting or reading on this forum anymore. way to spread the word and popularity about the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 25, 2012)

chowser said:


> wow.. this post just makes me want to find a new forum.. when people are on their high horse and the only advice they give is new people to the hobby need to stop asking questions and just go away. I'm new to the hobby and to this forum, and with jerks like this on here i will be finding somewhere new to start up conversation and get advice. thank you LV-426 for letting me know i do not need to waste my time posting or reading on this forum anymore. way to spread the word and popularity about the hobby.


I agree, chowser. Isn't this forum for everyone interested in tarantulas et al.? This may be also people who are thinking of getting a tarantula so they come here to get advice. From the horse's mouth, so to speak. If I didn't have the personality that I do have (dominant and rational), I would have taken offense at some people's comments on this thread. However, because I think most people who spout oop: are full of oop:, I make sure the oop: they spout is questioned. Yes, we know there are stickies and threads about the staples of tarantula keeping *BUT* if this is what people should be looking at *BEFORE* posting, then the interaction (i.e., the "living aspect" of this place) would be rendered redundant. *SOME* people forget that it's also important for the not-so-new hobbyists to go over what they know with new hobbyists as it fosters, underpins and solidifies their own learning and knowledge about keeping tarantulas. Not everyone can be considered an expect (sic.), like this guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0y4PrjRnII (the guy's a silly arse if you ask me).


----------



## Michiel (Jan 25, 2012)

The last two posts......tears in my eyes...

PS. If i let my rose hair drink chocolate milk, will it get pregnant? I did use the search function but couldn't find it....

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 25, 2012)

Michiel said:


> PS. If i let my rose hair drink chocolate milk, will it get pregnant? I did use the search function but couldn't find it....
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk



 Try to keep it in the dark and on the dry side...and for pete sake don't feed your mogwai after midnight!


----------



## Michiel (Jan 25, 2012)

I think you should get off your high horse ludedor,.my question was serious...Now I am out of this forum!! LMAO

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James P (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmm I think there have been a few people on here feeding themselves after midnight.
And no Michiel, if you feed your rose hair chocolate milk it will not get pregant, sorry but your mum lied about one.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 25, 2012)

chowser said:


> wow.. this post just makes me want to find a new forum.. when people are on their high horse and the only advice they give is new people to the hobby need to stop asking questions and just go away. I'm new to the hobby and to this forum, and with jerks like this on here i will be finding somewhere new to start up conversation and get advice. thank you LV-426 for letting me know i do not need to waste my time posting or reading on this forum anymore. way to spread the word and popularity about the hobby.


You haven't even been here a month.

You also don't appear to be able to take things in context.  I saw *nothing* on LV-426's post that says you need to stop asking questions and go away.  I see, "I feel some (of) the questions being asked on the boards could be answered by doing research plus some due diligence."

If you take that to mean 'stop asking questions and just go away'...then I don't know that anything anyone can say will change your very clouded view of this site.



Pavlor said:


> I agree, chowser. Isn't this forum for everyone interested in tarantulas et al.? This may be also people who are thinking of getting a tarantula so they come here to get advice. From the horse's mouth, so to speak. If I didn't have the personality that I do have (dominant and rational), I would have taken offense at some people's comments on this thread. However, because I think most people who spout oop: are full of oop:, I make sure the oop: they spout is questioned. Yes, we know there are stickies and threads about the staples of tarantula keeping *BUT* if this is what people should be looking at *BEFORE* posting, then the interaction (i.e., the "living aspect" of this place) would be rendered redundant. *SOME* people forget that it's also important for the not-so-new hobbyists to go over what they know with new hobbyists as it fosters, underpins and solidifies their own learning and knowledge about keeping tarantulas. Not everyone can be considered an expect (sic.), like this guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0y4PrjRnII (the guy's a silly arse if you ask me).


Did you happen to read/retain anything from these posts:



xhexdx said:


> If people would stop asking the stupid (or repeat, take your pick) questions, then the discussion forum's front page would be full of threads that are actually semi *important* or require more brainpower and discussion than 'why won't my rosie eat?' or 'does this look like premolt?' or any other similar threads.
> 
> This would lead to more intelligent conversation and people learning *tons* more than seeing the same five or ten questions asked over and over again.
> 
> ...





Shell said:


> My take on all of this.
> 
> There are some threads, handling, taming, hybrids, vertebrate feeding and common G. rosea stuff for example, that have been beaten to death soooo many times on here, that pretty much everything can be answered by using the search function.
> 
> ...


How do you know people do research and read the rules/stickies before posting?



Michiel said:


> PS. If i let my rose hair drink chocolate milk, will it get pregnant? I did use the search function but couldn't find it....





Ludedor24 said:


> Try to keep it in the dark and on the dry side...and for pete sake don't feed your mogwai after midnight!





Michiel said:


> I think you should get off your high horse ludedor,.my question was serious...Now I am out of this forum!! LMAO


Useless forum clutter and trolling.  It's like you're trying to mock the smart people but only making yourselves look dumb.



James P said:


> *Hmm I think there have been a few people on here feeding themselves after midnight.*


I completely agree.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michiel (Jan 25, 2012)

@ jamesp That lying b...... She promised me! Lol!
@xhexdex: 

I am mocking noobs with big ego's and low frustration tolerance levels, that rocket of AB after one critical or funny remark....crying and all. Others did get that btw...

Haven't been feeding myself anything after midnight btw...I think humor and a bit of fun is important in life...





Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 25, 2012)

Jeff Proxy said:


> not for me!
> 
> I took the time to sign up for the forums, read though a few topics, posted a few probing topics, and concluded;
> 
> ...


Honestly, I've never been on a forum that didn't require thick skin from time to time.  I've learned quite a bit here and met some friendly, interesting people.  If that's really the way you feel about the folks on this site, then I don't think you'll be missed. I'm sure the feeling is mutual.


----------



## matt82 (Jan 25, 2012)

Serous question here folks; what T should I get next??  
(^^ignore/disregard  )


This may be a slightly off-topic comment, but as a newish member on AB, I find it excellent, and a lot of google searches will bring you right here anyway; this shows what a credible source of info it is.  
My advice to any newcomer is take from AB what you will, and don't be discouraged from asking newbie questions, you'll generally get great advice, intended to clear up your question.  

If someone says Use the search function (I need to learn to use it more myself, would save a lot of sifting), bear in mind this is a MASSIVE forum, especially for one that caters for mainly taratulas, and as a result, there is a possibility the Q has been answered many times before.  Nothing wrong with asking again, but this might explain why certain Qs may seem to be met with apathetic responses.  

I like to answer some total newbie Qs on here myself sometimes, if I can, as I am only a newbie, or "fledgling" T keeper myself,  and I can also appreciate what it's like to be new to forum use in general(I found even much smaller forums than AB a little daunting when I set off keeping exotic reptiles etc, and had not used any kind of boards before)  
As already mentioned in this thread though, "stickies" and "search" function are invaluable tools, regardless of what forum you use. 

Some veteran members here will post the "use the search function" response, but generally out of genuine assistance; if others respond with clearly arrogant responses (I do not mean anyone specifically btw, but ALL forums have a couple  ) , it is just a case of ignoring them and waiting for the good advice.  
On a forum like this, the constructive responses FAR outweigh the negative ones, in my brief experience here.  Just a couple of pennies worth from me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shell (Jan 25, 2012)

chowser said:


> wow.. this post just makes me want to find a new forum.. when people are on their high horse and the only advice they give is new people to the hobby need to stop asking questions and just go away. I'm new to the hobby and to this forum, and with jerks like this on here i will be finding somewhere new to start up conversation and get advice. thank you LV-426 for letting me know i do not need to waste my time posting or reading on this forum anymore. way to spread the word and popularity about the hobby.


I'm going to chime in again. 

I don't feel that the OP was in any way attacking "noobs" or posting this in an effort to make them "go away." It was more about (IMO) using the resources that this forum has to offer in a positive way, which everybody here can stand to do, new or not. This quote below is an extremely valid point, and very true, but not an attack on anyone.



LV-426 said:


> I feel some the questions being asked on the boards could be answered by doing research plus some due diligence.


This thread has also, with the exception of a few posts of course, led to a good conversation on how these boards can be used to their fullest extent. If people have chosen to ignore the good insightful posts and the advice they have to offer, and instead take this thread as an attack, that is their choice, but I don't see that happening here. I feel that focusing on the positive in this thread, and the advice given on how to maximize your time on these boards, is what people should be doing. Those of us that have been here a while, are only trying to help by giving our opinion on using the search function and doing research, we are not trying to make anyone go away or feel unwelcome.

How you are responded to on this forum, and what you get from it, is largely your choice, just like anything in life. If you take constructive criticism in stride and choose to use it and learn from it, you will get far. Like anything in life, there will be the odd jerk, by choosing to have thick skin and taking the good with the bad, you will be fine. If you get defensive about everything (be it constructive criticism and actual rude replies) you are only going to create a hostile situation.

We are all responsible for our own words and our own learning. Be respectful, take the good advice that has been offered in this thread and above all, if you really dislike someone's post...be the bigger person and do not escalate the situation. 

I love this forum, I have met many people from it, and made some very good real life friends...have I been criticized ever? Yes. Have people ever been rude to me? Occasionally...that's life, it will happen many other times and places, take it in stride, and you will find this forum is an incredible resource and a fun place to be.

Edit* Just an afterthought, if we are going to keep advising people to search, we really need to stop giving them a hard time for bumping old threads. A little friendly joking around is fine, if they are answering questions that are like 8 yrs old, but really, bumping an old thread is a great way to keep the good info circulating, as well as proof that people are searching.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## metallica (Jan 25, 2012)

LV-426 said:


> What's goin on lately, I'm seeing to may post about G. rosea. Also a lot of questions being posted about basic things you can read in the TKG. I feel there are a lot more interesting Ts to talk about, plus I feel some the questions being asked on the boards could be answered by doing research plus some due diligence.


I just browsed all 57 threads you started and you are correct, all are quite lame. Please start an exiting thread now.

cheers

Eddy


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jan 25, 2012)

Wadew said:


> ... I can understand Pavlor not seeing the TKG he is in Finland! ...


BINGO! :biggrin:

---------- Post added 01-25-2012 at 08:53 AM ----------




pavlor said:


> i've just rejoined, ...


*Welcome back!*

---------- Post added 01-25-2012 at 09:05 AM ----------




Lopez said:


> I'm a huge fan of people bumping old threads with new and relevant questions or information. ...


I have to agree with you. Old threads often need updating as new data or techniques are developed,  and if older *relevant* postings are occasionally bumped the novice has an opportunity to learn what we grizzled old f**ts have known for decades. There's nothing wrong with a little redundancy, per se. It's only the bad things that we're institutionalizing through it that make it wrong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LV-426 (Jan 25, 2012)

metallica said:


> I just browsed all 57 threads you started and you are correct, all are quite lame. Please start an exiting thread now.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Eddy


They may be lame, but they are not repetitive. Anyways, The topic of this thread was a response to a volume of questions that to me and some others thought could be answered by doin some research. I did 2 months of research before getting my first Ts so I could give them the best possible living conditions, food, water, etc. Some people buy a T first and ask questions later, which I don't understand. I just think if your gonna buy and care for an animal shouldn't you find out as much as you can about it first?

---------- Post added 01-25-2012 at 10:43 AM ----------




metallica said:


> I just browsed all 57 threads you started and you are correct, all are quite lame. Please start an exiting thread now.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Eddy


This thread is the most exciting thread the past few days (fistpump)


----------



## Rob1985 (Jan 25, 2012)

I knew this would go viral. 

I think the issue is that when someone new joins they don't ever bother to read the threads about what to do before you post. May I suggest revamping the part of the boards discussing what do do before you post?


----------



## koldaar (Jan 25, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> If people would stop asking the stupid (or repeat, take your pick) questions, then the discussion forum's front page would be full of threads that are actually semi important or require more brainpower and discussion than 'why won't my rosie eat?' or 'does this look like premolt?' or any other similar threads.


xhexdx, what may be an unimportant question to you may be a very important one for someone that's new to the hobby. The question "Why won't my rosie eat?" may be one of the dumbest questions to you, but to a noob the fact that their tarantula is not eating may be stressful simply because they may not know tarantula's can go for long periods without eating. In that case it's a very important question. I will agree the search function is great, but I was new to this forum once too and had no idea what I was doing.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 25, 2012)

koldaar said:


> xhexdx, what may be an unimportant question to you may be a very important one for someone that's new to the hobby. The question "Why won't my rosie eat?" may be one of the dumbest questions to you, but to a noob the fact that their tarantula is not eating may be stressful simply because they may not know tarantula's can go for long periods without eating. In that case it's a very important question. I will agree the search function is great, but I was new to this forum once too and had no idea what I was doing.


Would you agree that people should research animals they plan to keep _before_ acquiring them?

No, I don't expect they should know every little quirk about tarantulas prior to getting one, but I'd think it would be common sense to look up the basics before buying an animal.

That being said, the example you provided of "Why won't my rosie eat?" isn't a *dumb* question, but it's certainly a repeat question and is answered in at least one, if not more, stickies on this site.

That's all I'm trying to say.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BrettG (Jan 25, 2012)

The only excuse for not using the search function is being new to the Internet,or never being on a website before and not even knowing what a search engine is.. Common sense tells most people "Holy crap,there is a search engine BUILT RIGHT INTO THE SITE,I will use that before I ask anything,because I might find the answer ON MY OWN!!!"
 Now there is a novel idea.....


----------



## GregorSamsa (Jan 25, 2012)

LV-426 said:


> ---------- Post added 01-25-2012 at 10:43 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> This thread is the most exciting thread the past few days (fistpump)


Pretty much!

Ok. I don't post very often, I actually don't see the point in saying what has already been said. 
...But I have to agree, its getting out of control. Its laziness, not necessarily stupidity. And not being familiar with forums is no excuse- you found the site, I'm pretty sure you can figure out how to look around it. 
I'm not sure why people think they're above searching & sifting through old threads when they want info. I have to sift through this mess when I want to read something interesting on AB. When experienced members advise using the search engine its not about being mean, condescending or belittling to the new guy. They're offering help. That advice will turn up more than the few replies that will arise from starting the same thread that the other guy did last week. Bump his thread if you don't find the answer to your question. Bump the thread from 7 years ago if its relevant (you'll find it when you search). 
Or find another hobby. Because if you're not willing to educate yourself, no one is going to take you seriously, you're probably not going to get invested in this hobby, and you'll likely be part of the turnover ^ those guys are talking about. 
No? Don't want another hobby? Take this one seriously, buck up & do what everyone else had to do- their homework.

Quite frustrating.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## advan (Jan 25, 2012)

"Give a man a fish(answer), he eats for a day, teach a man to fish(learn to use the search function) and he eats for a lifetime."

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## koldaar (Jan 25, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> Would you agree that people should research animals they plan to keep _before_ acquiring them?


I would agree with you. The problem is that not everyone does this for some reason or another. My first tarantula was given to me by a friend that caught one in Texas. I knew nothing of keeping it so I came here and got TKG. I'm sure I had dumb posts if I went back and looked, I have no doubts about it. It was an exciting time to post a question and have others help me out. Yes, the search function is excellent and can help out with most questions, I would agree. I just remember those first few days/weeks with my first tarantula. It was kind of scary especially since I was an arachnophobe.  

This is not directed at xhexdx only, but the questions of "What should I get next?" can be be helpful to some that are just getting started in the hobby. Not everyone is at the same experience level when it comes to owning tarantulas. If someone gets to the point where they think they can handle another tarantula maybe someone could help them out in what to purchase before they go out and buy something they're not ready for (ie- a pokie). Just saying. Again, EVERYONE should research whatever animal they would like to get before buying, but that doesn't always happen.


----------



## bchbum11 (Jan 25, 2012)

I also agree that people should research before bringing a new animal home. I doubt anyone who frequents this forum would argue against that statement. The problem is that most of the people out there don't think that way. Inverts (and reptiles) are small, easy to house, and a large percentage of them are bought on impulse from people who are clueless about proper husbandry. The new G. rosea owner then gets home, sets up their pet according to the pet store employee's instructions, jumps on Google, and discovers this site. We all know what comes next most of the time... Yes, the person should use the search function to try to find his/her answers. Yes, that person should have also researched before ever even bringing the pet home. They didn't, and there's nothing any of us can do about it. The only thing that we can control is how we respond to these people when they get here. That response can in some cases make a difference in whether we add a new member to our hobby, or send someone for the door. These new hobbiests should absolutely be educated about the search function and the stickies. I just don't see why it should be that hard to provide that education in a more friendly tone or, even better, through the use of PMs. Just treat people the way you would like to be treated, and remember that the new keeper's G. rosea is just as important to him/her as your P. metallica or M. Balfouri is to you. This isn't directed at anyone in particular by the way, just a general rant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think if some people were to put forth as much effort, as they do trying to get others to use the search function, into something like politics we may actually get a few things done once and a while. haha

ps; and I love to clutter the forums with nonsense


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 25, 2012)

Ludedor24 said:


> I think if some people were to put forth as much effort, as they do trying to get others to use the search function, into something like politics we may actually get a few things done once and a while. haha


Except most people told to search don't even bother with it.


----------



## hippiebrian (Jan 28, 2012)

I got to this thread while researching G. rosea.  I'm sorting through the various opinions on whether or not this is a good starteer species.  Know what I've learned?  No one knows.  Some say yes, they are easy and voracious eaters, some say they are not good for beginners because they can be unpredictable and go off of feed for no appearant reason.  Now, I was thinking of asking for a single thread where those who've been around a while can give an opinion in one thread so we could work it out, weighing the pros and cons in one thread.  Now, after reading this, I'm hesitant to start any thread at all about this species for fear of being shunned for starting another "stupid" thread.  I'd like to thank all of you for really making a new guy feel welcome and like he could ask anything.  I've read the stickies and the care sheet here (as well as other sources) but really thought a single thread would help me sort through it easier.  Guess I was wrong, here anyways.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 28, 2012)

hippiebrian said:


> I got to this thread while researching G. rosea.  I'm sorting through the various opinions on whether or not this is a good starteer species.  Know what I've learned?  No one knows.  Some say yes, they are easy and voracious eaters, some say they are not good for beginners because they can be unpredictable and go off of feed for no appearant reason.  Now, I was thinking of asking for a single thread where those who've been around a while can give an opinion in one thread so we could work it out, weighing the pros and cons in one thread.  Now, after reading this, I'm hesitant to start any thread at all about this species for fear of being shunned for starting another "stupid" thread.  I'd like to thank all of you for really making a new guy feel welcome and like he could ask anything.  I've read the stickies and the care sheet here (as well as other sources) but really thought a single thread would help me sort through it easier.  Guess I was wrong, here anyways.


What's the difference whether it is in one thread or multiple threads? T's have their own personalities. Some species are more likely to be docile but you will always find people who have the exceptions. 

My pros and cons imo and experience with a G. rosea(5-6 months, I know I'm not an expert):
Cons: They can be unpredictable. Mine strikes my tongs but allows me to "pet" it or pick it up. Hates the tongs I guess. She wont eat dubai roaches but pounces on crickets. She used to kick hairs but she hasn't in awhile. Not very exciting. Doesn't eat a lot (it's a pro too)

Pros: Hard to kill. Only needs her water filled once a week. Doesn't eat a lot so I don't have to make too many cricket runs. Likes it very dry so no worry about mold or mites. Allows me to handle her occasionally. Is always on display. Cowers instead of attacking if I open the container. 

I've encountered all types of people in the real world and on the internet. Start whatever thread you like. If someone says something hurtful or rude, just ignore them. Someone else will say something nice. I think people get upset because newbies often just throw out a question without looking it up first. I have done this myself. If you start a new thread let people know what your concerns are and that you tried to find the information first. There are so many different people here with different levels of experience. The very experienced don't want to keep reading the same questions that come up everyday. 

I think it would be good to have different forums for different levels of keepers. A newbie section, a mid section and an expert section would be awesome! Allowing everyone to join in whichever topic they like. But, if you feel you want to ask whether or not a G. rosea is a good starter, you can place it in the Newbie area. If you want to ask a breeding question you can place it in the middle area or expert (depending on the question of course). That way if someone gives you crap for asking a Newbie question in the expert area, the OP will deserve it.


----------



## hippiebrian (Jan 28, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> What's the difference whether it is in one thread or multiple threads? T's have their own personalities. Some species are more likely to be docile but you will always find people who have the exceptions.
> 
> My pros and cons imo and experience with a G. rosea(5-6 months, I know I'm not an expert):
> Cons: They can be unpredictable. Mine strikes my tongs but allows me to "pet" it or pick it up. Hates the tongs I guess. She wont eat dubai roaches but pounces on crickets. She used to kick hairs but she hasn't in awhile. Not very exciting. Doesn't eat a lot (it's a pro too)
> ...


Thanks, appreciate the answer ( I may get a rosie anyways, for several reasons). The reason I was thinking one thread is I just did a search and it took me 2 hours to read/sift through everyone's opinions and if the search had lead to one thread where people praised/lambasted the G. Rosea as a first spider, it would be much easier for a lot of people to read through and  make their own decision.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 28, 2012)

hippiebrian said:


> Thanks, appreciate the answer ( I may get a rosie anyways, for several reasons). The reason I was thinking one thread is I just did a search and it took me 2 hours to read/sift through everyone's opinions and if the search had lead to one thread where people praised/lambasted the G. Rosea as a first spider, it would be much easier for a lot of people to read through and  make their own decision.


A single thread would be ideal. Here's a very interesting link about G. roseas although you probably already saw it somewhere if you were looking through other threads. http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html

---------- Post added 01-28-2012 at 01:12 PM ----------

PS: This comes to you from the writers of the TKG.


----------



## creepa (Jan 28, 2012)

Yay for the T.K.G and the correct spelling....:tongue::roflmao:


----------



## Toogledoo (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow, my eyes hurt after reading through this whole thing lol. Anyways, for the most part, I like the way Shell answers questions. I've read most of the posts lately, and she usually answers the question and points out the search function. Also, I'd like to say IMO, some people may start these repetative threads to up their post count. So if anybody is doing that, I would suggest searching the topic and bumping an old thread with your question or comment about it. I may be wrong, but just a thought.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 28, 2012)

Toogledoo said:


> Also, I'd like to say IMO, some people may start these repetative threads to up their post count. So if anybody is doing that, I would suggest searching the topic and bumping an old thread with your question or comment about it. I may be wrong, but just a thought.


If the thread is started in Tarantula Chat, it won't increase your post count.  Tarantula Questions and Discussions will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toogledoo (Jan 28, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> If the thread is started in Tarantula Chat, it won't increase your post count.  Tarantula Questions and Discussions will.


Didn't know that, thanks! They're not all posted in Tarantula Chat though.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 28, 2012)

As a person who answers questions all day for a living, I can tell you this is societal.  I can't tell you how many times I have to tell people where the damned book drop is(under the 6-foot sign that says Return Materials Here), why aren't there batteries in my Playaway(read the neon yellow sticker on the case that says, *batteries not included*), what time are you open(did you somehow miss the the THREE signs on the way in or the massive internet page or the stack of brochures?!).  Turn your cell phone off, eyes up, use the literacy that has been provided to you via a prosperous society.  If you can't take a little personal friggin' responsibility for yourself there's always the knitting forum(although I doubt if they'd put up with your lazy cowturds either).

If you don't start by asking the questions of yourself you will end up asking this one:

"Would you like fries with that?"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone (Jan 28, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> If you can't take a little personal friggin' responsibility for yourself there's always the knitting forum(although I doubt if they'd put up with your lazy cowturds either).
> 
> If you don't start by asking the questions of yourself you will end up asking this one:
> 
> "Would you like fries with that?"


       damn.. lol. brutal but true


----------



## hippiebrian (Jan 28, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> As a person who answers questions all day for a living, I can tell you this is societal.  I can't tell you how many times I have to tell people where the damned book drop is(under the 6-foot sign that says Return Materials Here), why aren't there batteries in my Playaway(read the neon yellow sticker on the case that says, *batteries not included*), what time are you open(did you somehow miss the the THREE signs on the way in or the massive internet page or the stack of brochures?!).  Turn your cell phone off, eyes up, use the literacy that has been provided to you via a prosperous society.  If you can't take a little personal friggin' responsibility for yourself there's always the knitting forum(although I doubt if they'd put up with your lazy cowturds either).
> 
> If you don't start by asking the questions of yourself you will end up asking this one:
> 
> "Would you like fries with that?"


With all that patience you seem to have, you may consider a carreer change...


----------



## LV-426 (Jan 28, 2012)

hippiebrian said:


> With all that patience you seem to have, you may consider a carreer change...


If you looking for peace and love your in the wrong place


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 28, 2012)

hippiebrian said:


> With all that patience you seem to have, you may consider a carreer change...


Sorry, did I insult your employer?  When you've worked in the same industry for 10 years + and watched patronage devolve as I have then you will have earned the right to make that statement.  If you're not too stricken with a sense of entitlement or general apathy you can search and see where I've assisted many folks here and followed up in a lot of cases.  Am I always pleasant?  No.  Do I always get it right?  Nein.  At least I can say that my actions speak much louder than your off the cuff remarks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hippiebrian (Jan 28, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> Sorry, did I insult your employer?  When you've worked in the same industry for 10 years + and watched patronage devolve as I have then you will have earned the right to make that statement.  If you're not too stricken with a sense of entitlement or general apathy you can search and see where I've assisted many folks here and followed up in a lot of cases.  Am I always pleasant?  No.  Do I always get it right?  Nein.  At least I can say that my actions speak much louder than your off the cuff remarks.


Wow!  Umm, it was a joke, man, sorry...I meant nothing by it, and understand how frustrating it may be.  BTW, feel free to insult my employer, I work for the evil oil industry...heck, I insult them all the time!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 28, 2012)

You know what, 'brian?  I apologize for that.  Without going into details it's been a very rough week and the topic hit a little close to home.  I should really avoid contentious topics when I'm stressed.  No hard feelings, I hope you enjoy it here.  I know I do, even with all the sweaty humanity and swordplay:biggrin:


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 28, 2012)

hippiebrian said:


> Wow!  Umm, it was a joke, man, sorry...I meant nothing by it, and understand how frustrating it may be.  BTW, feel free to insult my employer, I work for the evil oil industry...heck, I insult them all the time!


I find that if you include an unnecessary amount of smileys ( :}   )......




.....cool::laugh::giggle::coffee:)......






























People still flame you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jan 28, 2012)

Most other forums I have been on have a "newb forum". cuts down on repeat questions in main forums.


----------



## hippiebrian (Jan 28, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> You know what, 'brian?  I apologize for that.  Without going into details it's been a very rough week and the topic hit a little close to home.  I should really avoid contentious topics when I'm stressed.  No hard feelings, I hope you enjoy it here.  I know I do, even with all the sweaty humanity and swordplay:biggrin:


No big deal.  50 years on the planet has given me a pretty thick skin.  I am enjoying it here, and it seems I'm one of the few that does use the search feature right away, but trust me, being new that will probably not bar me from asking some stupid questions, I'm sure!   Sorry in advance, lol!


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 28, 2012)

> watched patronage devolve


Methinks you may have hit the nail on the head.  It's not just the patronage at your place of employment that has devolved, it's society as a whole.  People are no longer encouraged or expected to think for themselves.  We now live in the age of instant gratification where spoon feeding and No Child Left Behind is the norm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jquack530 (Jan 28, 2012)

I myself am pretty much a noob, but am also a little sick of the same old questions being asked over and over. Unlike some I am into researching anything I'm interested in heavily. Both for the sake of my animals, and for having that knowledge available in my mind to reference when needed. I have never had a problem with tarantulas and I'm glad, because the backlash most of the time can be pretty brutal I have observed. I'm grateful to all on the forums though for asking "stupid" questions, and to those that have answered them, as I have learned from their experiences. Not that I've had the problems others have had, but I won't have to be the idiot being belittled should I have similar issues.


----------



## DannyH (Jan 29, 2012)

I read the first OP thing and gasped in horror when they implied G. rosea aren't interesting! They may be pet rocks, btu when they do move, its almost always something strange.


----------



## jakykong (Jan 29, 2012)

Jquack530 said:


> I myself am pretty much a noob, but am also a little sick of the same old questions being asked over and over. Unlike some I am into researching anything I'm interested in heavily. Both for the sake of my animals, and for having that knowledge available in my mind to reference when needed. I have never had a problem with tarantulas and I'm glad, because the backlash most of the time can be pretty brutal I have observed. I'm grateful to all on the forums though for asking "stupid" questions, and to those that have answered them, as I have learned from their experiences. Not that I've had the problems others have had, but I won't have to be the idiot being belittled should I have similar issues.


It says something that newcomers feel that they're belittled for asking certain questions. I haven't noticed anything that actually seemed like belittling, but I can certainly see where that's coming from.

The thing is, this forum is definitely brazen sometimes. When someone gives a very direct, brutally accurate answer to a beginner's question it can certainly come across as a bit belittling if you aren't expecting it, but once you get used to it, the group here seems generally very helpful and informative.


----------



## Jquack530 (Jan 29, 2012)

I myself have not felt belittled (but then again I haven't asked any questions ha), but then again I would do research on the forums, and if no answer was found then I would pose a question if needed. I understand exactly what you're saying, but have seen more than just a little bit of rude behavior from others towards noobs. I guess I can just see things from both sides. On one side, I see people are just really not checking things out and posting ridiculously over asked questions, and on the other people who are sick of seeing these same questions being asked, and getting frustrated by it. Which is understandable of course. Anyways, I just wish like other people have said that others would remember when they were new to tarantula keeping and didn't know everything yet. And to the other noobs, do some research first for the sake of everyone. There is atleast 1 G. rosea question on every page that stretches back to what seems like...the dawn of modern man. ::


----------



## natakamani (May 5, 2012)

*Hmmm.....*

I must use this board strangely.... I joined I dont even know how long ago, and have only a handful of posts. 
This is for 2 reasons... 
One, its not terribly friendly on here... I dont have to post often to read posts, and yeah... Its not really very welcoming for the newbie at times.
Two, I DO use the search forum. Ive lurked on here many a time, when I had concerns about my T's... And for any questions I have had, I have jumped on, searched, and felt no need to interact with the ravening hoard. 

That being said I felt the need to put in my own .02.... And on an old thread no less:giggle:
There are no uninteresting T's. Ive been keeping for some time, and I still adore my Rosie. And it seems just a bit condescending to just assume that they are boring because they are well known. Kinda disturbing to me, honestly, considering what hell is played with native populations of T's when the hobby finds a new 'interesting' one and overharvests.

Newbies DO need to be directed to areas where their questions have already been answered, but theres no need to be a dick about it... And also, (granted, I havent checked in here in a loooong time, so that might have changed) but it wasnt exactly all in one place. And, since I remember what it was like to be a newbie, I can point out the panic that sets in.... Many ARE incredibly enthusiastic, and when it seems something is going wrong, the panic rat starts playing hell with them... Thus, they want to know what to do NOW. Something to keep in mind.

And heres the part where I run away for a few more years... Cheers!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TweedMcQueen (May 7, 2012)

*new guy to hobbie jumps on arachnoboards to do a little pre purchase T research and finds the first post in this this thread*  "Oh, g. roseas are uninteresting?  What counts as an interesting T?  *searches around*  Wow people seem to think Pokies are cool I should buy one of those and have an "interesting" tarantula for my first one!"  Probably not the best idea right?  Not to say that it isn't ok to start off with a more challenging T than some of the usual starters but you see what I am getting at.  I started off with a rosea and she has been the perfect gateway tarantula.  I agree with the above poster.  

  Being fairly new to this forum as well as having been the new guy in many hobby situations I can say that being elitist is always the wrong way to go.  Sure we all love our knowledge but the hobby doesn't grow by making it difficult for new folks to get into .  The hobby grows(and gains respectability) by giving newcomers support and proper knowledge. 

  I would actually compare it to getting into weight training.  It isn't the meatheads who scoff at the out of shape guy trying to lift weights who are the true ambassadors of the hobby it is the experienced lifters who offer advice and help. Being a snob can be gratifying but being a teacher is way better.

  On a positive note, my experience here has been pretty awesome so far.  Mostly good folks in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 7, 2012)

Just my .02

On the left end of the spectrum, are the individuals who are interested in the novelty of the hobby. On the right, are people who are interested in the overall science of T's. the vast majority of people fit snuggly in the middle where they belong, but the polarized will always bang heads.

But to keep with your weight lifting metaphore: A 130lbs n00b shows up at the gym, and you offer him help and advice as he requests it. You even hand him Arnold's encylopedia of modern bodybuilding. He has help and books and lots of stuff he can search out on his own. But he never reads the book, and two weeks later you see the same 130lbs kid training an arm day. You shake your head angrily and ream him out, because if he took the time to do any research himself, or read the book you provided, or take your advice to heart, he would know that at 130lbs arm only days are a waste of time, and he should stick to compound movements to maximize hypertrophy. For this kid, Bent over barbell rows will do more for biceps and overall hypertrophy than a whole workout dedicated to set after set of barbell curls, hammer curls, db curls, cable curls etc.

Happy your enjoying yourself Tweed. Most people are good, even the "elitists" you speak of. Sometimes they get their feathers ruffled, but I tend to agree with their posts... I just do my best to keep my opinion to myslef in that event.


----------



## Anonymity82 (May 7, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Just my .02
> 
> On the left end of the spectrum, are the individuals who are interested in the novelty of the hobby. On the right, are people who are interested in the overall science of T's. the vast majority of people fit snuggly in the middle where they belong, but the polarized will always bang heads.
> 
> ...


I have a problem with sharing my opinion when I shouldn't. Opinions are the best way to piss people off.


----------



## Philth (May 7, 2012)

natakamani said:


> I must use this board strangely.... I joined I dont even know how long ago,


April 2006 
Later, Tom


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 7, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> I have a problem with sharing my opinion when I shouldn't. Opinions are the best way to piss people off.


Thats my problem too  But it might not be a problem. I do my best to provide my opinion as information, and as my opinion, but if someone wants to take it a different way then thats their issue do deal with. But I do need to keep a lid on it more than I do...

My weightlifting metaphore is pretty bad as a metaphore, but the info is spot on

Heres another one:

_Give a man a fish, feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish, feed him for a lifetime._

The "elitists" IMHO, are tired of the people who are just after the free fish. Is it in the best interest of the hobby........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thomas2015 (May 8, 2012)

I normally try not to post in dying threads, but I don't think this has been said yet. If it has, then please, please forgive me. I've been asked literally thousands of times really basic questions about everything from birds to dogs, cats and finally tarantulas. Its all stuff that you can just google from a smartphone in approximately 1 second. It's sometimes irritating, but the main thing I try to remember when I patiently answer each and every one is: regardless of whether or not the person is going to research his or her pet on their own time, they HAVE the said pet and they are GOING to take care of it, using good and possibly bad methods. Its our job as the experts to make sure the owner is educated for the sake of the tarantula, rather than just for the good of the owner. Sometimes we just have to swallow our pride and just keep answering the questions, because if we don't, then the only thing that's going to suffer is the t. This is a public forum as well, and as such is a great place to gain valuable info for veteran and beginning owners alike. And on the same token, if you see an overdone thread that you'd rather not look in . . . how hard is it to just scroll down? Hope I haven't angered anyone and I do want to say, this is an amazing forum and the people overall are quite nice. Also, I don't find Rose Hairs uninteresting . . . although they are sometimes irritable.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LV-426 (May 8, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Thats my problem too  But it might not be a problem. I do my best to provide my opinion as information, and as my opinion, but if someone wants to take it a different way then thats their issue do deal with. But I do need to keep a lid on it more than I do...
> 
> My weightlifting metaphore is pretty bad as a metaphore, but the info is spot on
> 
> ...


I agree totaly, my whole point in the beginning was to have people do research on the animals they wish to acquire. Before I got my first two Ts I did about 2 months worth of research online and in books. If you think it's bad here go see some of the gun forums, the people on there make the "elitist" here look like angels. To all the noobs, do your research and quit your whining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (May 8, 2012)

Honestly, I don't find my rosie that interesting. I guess I'm a bad T owner


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 8, 2012)

I like where this is going. Thanks for bringing this thread back from the depths

@ njnolan1: Like I said in another thread, rosies are a special case. I enjoy mine because I dont see my RCF as a pet rock, I see it as more photosensitive than my other rosies. (its active when Im not looking, I swear!) But thats my POV, and for that reason I think rosies are only suited to certain T enthusiasts. I dont mean that to be rude at all. I enjoy your posts, and think you have a good POV yourself.

Its kind of like dogs. From my personal experience, and as a true _animal enthusiast_ it sickens me to see that the majority of dog owners dont know anything about dogs, and that popular opinion is one of acceptable ignorance. But this is more akin to the grower epidemic of popular culture... but this is a matter best saved for TWH.

And with that, I will gracefully bow out of this thread before someone comes in here calling me, and all of the other recent posters "elitists"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LV-426 (May 8, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Honestly, I don't find my rosie that interesting. I guess I'm a bad T owner


Sorry to hear that


----------



## Lenxx (May 8, 2012)

Im quite new to this site, but not to new to the hobby.
I also frekvent other forums, both in my own language and others.

It feels like one sometimes forgets what the forums really are here for.... 
If one does not want the newbees to post "silly" questions... then one should think about making an own closed section for the experienced users only. That way they would not even be bothered with those questions, and us that are not so experienced can only hope that someone still is willing to help us out with our silly questions.

Yeah, that may be a bit hard, i guess.... And not the smartest thing either, to shut down even the possiility to share the knowledge with the ones without it.
But seriously, thats the feeling im getting from this hole thread. Its really not encouraging to post questions after this thread, is it. 

I have been reading a long time here, and i know theres a lot of knowlegde here. Most questions have been ansvered several times, i guess. Still... should one just stop asking questions, then? All exept the experienced ones? In my mind, that makes a dead forum... 
Who wants that?

Off course, as a newbeen on a forum, its wise to read a bit before jumping in. Its also wise to figure out how the forum really works, as all are different. Some are more friendly and some are more knowledgeable. And if one reads and get to know the forum before one starts to ask around, theres a good chance one figures out the traps before posting...
Still.. a forum is for sharing facts and helping, as well as share the joy about the hobby itselves.
Lets not loose that, please. If that happens, and the newbees gets scared off... the forum will eventually die off. 
That would be sad, as theres too many knowledgeable people here to loose. 

That said... i also agree that the search-engine is an amazing invention 

And btw... i had never heard about the TKG before i came here either... Im from Norway, and i do belive one can raise and keep tarantullas quite well without knowing of one peticulare book...  
It really is possible

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TweedMcQueen (May 8, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Just my .02
> 
> On the left end of the spectrum, are the individuals who are interested in the novelty of the hobby. On the right, are people who are interested in the overall science of T's. the vast majority of people fit snuggly in the middle where they belong, but the polarized will always bang heads.
> 
> ...


  You are totally right on with your side of the metaphor.  Once the info has been given, once the newbie has asked some questions, been given some answers, maybe even been taken under the wing of some more experienced enthusiasts it is up to that newbie to take all those great resources and actually use them.  If they don't then I have no real sympathy(well, I would have sympathy for the spider haha).  I agree that people should be doing some research on their own without asking the same questions you see on the board a lot but you have to admit that for a lot of people it is way better to learn via actually discussing info with someone.  
  Before I ever actually made a username on here I cruised around the site for a couple weeks reading and I finally joined when I decided I needed to actually ask some questions and get clarifications of things I had read.  As well as just generally wanting to belong to what is a pretty cool community on here.  But hey, I like to think I take the information I get and use it as opposed to just being the 130 kid training arms all day lol.

  We are probably all a little elitist at times.  That's part of the fun of being in a niche hobby right?  We get to use big words like opisthosoma and a bunch of crazy abbreviations like OBT that most people don't know about.  It's kind of like being a pet hobby hipster.  Obviously I am joking, but just a little.  Sometimes when my girlfriend and I are talking T's our friends look at us like we are speaking a different language.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jayefbe (May 8, 2012)

The absolutely most frustrating thing is that if users only read the "read this first before posting" and "frequently asked questions" threads FIRST, then it would be enough of a difference that the forum wouldn't be diluted with the same questions over and over. I would be ecstatic with a scenario in which people read those threads, if their question was answered, great. If not, they can start a new thread. None of that pesky and laborious searching (sarcasm) necessary. That alone would change things a lot, but instead we get half a dozen of the same question a day. 

*I would link to those threads but am currently using my phone to post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jared781 (May 8, 2012)

how does it get to you this bad?? Then you make a thread complaining about it; Come on bro...

"Uninteresting Tarantulas" ?? Who are you to decide whats "Interesting enough" for EVERYONE on AB????

Ri di cu lo us


----------



## hamhock 74 (May 8, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> how does it get to you this bad?? Then you make a thread complaining about it; Come on bro..."
> 
> Uninteresting Tarantulas" ?? Who are you to decide whats "Interesting enough" for EVERYONE on AB????
> 
> Ri di cu lo us


You do realise this thread is about repetitive and redundant questions being asked over and over again right?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe (May 8, 2012)

My G. rosea is so uninteresting, I sometimes just want to break down and cry...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TweedMcQueen (May 8, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> My G. rosea is so uninteresting, I sometimes just want to break down and cry...


lol  awesome.  Hope she doesn't end up taking a dive haha.  Seriously, I was just cleaning the waterdish in Margo's enclosure(my g. rosea) and she walked up all inquisitive like.  She is hardly a pet rock and hardly boring.   I have owned a lot of pets in my life and no matter the type of animal it all basically depends on the individual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LV-426 (May 8, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> how does it get to you this bad?? Then you make a thread complaining about it; Come on bro...
> 
> "Uninteresting Tarantulas" ?? Who are you to decide whats "Interesting enough" for EVERYONE on AB????
> 
> Ri di cu lo us


Dude you have made some of the most ridiculous post since you joined the boards.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jared781 (May 9, 2012)

LV-426 said:


> Dude you have made some of the most ridiculous post since you joined the boards.


 that was in the past (when i was a newbie) ABOUT Questions & Concerns.. and your complaining about this NOW;!! its going to happen weither you like it or not... Ab is and WILL continue to attract newbies; you cant do anything about it
Everyone makes similar posts when they start off; Stop whining

A: For you to say "uninteresting" Tarantulas is a little absurd; Thats jus your opinion which i am not against as everyone is entitles to their own opinion..

B: Not everyone knows about the TKG; But its something people find out about rather quickly or at least we hope. so i understand your point.


----------



## Anonymity82 (May 9, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> My G. rosea is so uninteresting, I sometimes just want to break down and cry...


Ping pong ball? I would type more but I have to go look for a ping pong ball.


----------



## LV-426 (May 9, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> that was in the past (when i was a newbie) ABOUT Questions & Concerns.. and your complaining about this NOW;!! its going to happen weither you like it or not... Ab is and WILL continue to attract newbies; you cant do anything about it
> Everyone makes similar posts when they start off; Stop whining
> 
> A: For you to say "uninteresting" Tarantulas is a little absurd; Thats jus your opinion which i am not against as everyone is entitles to their own opinion..
> ...


I'm not complaining just pointing out the facts. The reason I say a roses is uninteresting because of all the recent " oh my rosie did this" or " why isn't my rosie eating" or " my rosie is so cute".  Plus they are very unattractive and don't do anything that another species of T can do. If you look at my species list I take pride in having species that most overlook like P. platus, Pamphobeteus sp. Ecuador, Ephebopus rufescens, etc. If you want a G. rosea go for it, just don't complain why it hasn't eatin in 2 years.


----------



## bchbum11 (May 9, 2012)

Thought this thread was dead and forgotten... The reason there are so many posts about G. rosea is because it is the current entry level spider that is the species most likely to introduce new people into the hobby. Nobody has said at any point in this thread that everyone who is into Ts must have a G. rosea. However, to just dismiss the species because it is common is very counter productive in my opinion. What's worse, to dismiss the people who not only keep them, but actually make an effort to join AB in order to keep them correctly, is detrimental to the hobby as a whole. You just named a nice list of species that are relatively uncommon. Do you really think those species would be available if there were only a few dozen people who kept Ts in the US? Probably not. And like it or not, one of the reasons that there are more than a couple dozen collectors in the US is because of G. rosea. I'm not trying to be insulting in any way, but the elitist mindset really annoys me. I love keeping these animals, and I enjoy it immensely when I am able to share that passion with another person. I don't care if it is a discussion about the most common T in the hobby, and I don't care if it's about a topic that has been beaten into the ground on this forum. The fact of the matter is that if someone is willing to dicuss it, that someone is likely going to become hooked sooner rather than later. And as I posted earlier, is there anyone on this forum who can argue that new people entering the hobby is a bad thing? Sorry for the rant, and hope I didn't offend anyone. It just bugs me when people don't recognize that this hobby is dependent on getting and keeping new members. Oh, and last word on G. rosea... It isn't a ping pong ball  Hopefully she'll ignore the constant banging from construction around my house for the next couple weeks and not eat it, lol.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Formerphobe (May 9, 2012)

> The reason I say a roses is uninteresting because of all the recent " oh my rosie did this" or " why isn't my rosie eating" or " my rosie is so cute". Plus they are very unattractive and don't do anything that another species of T can do. If you look at my species list I take pride in having species that most overlook like P. platus, Pamphobeteus sp. Ecuador, Ephebopus rufescens, etc.


Really?  That attitude just reeks of downright snobbery.  I'm particularly pleased with my collection, too.  But, I don't belittle anyone who doesn't keep the same species that I do.  I have very few arboreals and zero poecilotheria.  I just don't like them.  Nor am I impressed in the least with the species you named.  I wouldn't trade my roseas for any of them.  That doesn't make either of us wrong or right.  It makes us individuals.

bchbum said it well:


> The reason there are so many posts about G. rosea is because it is the current entry level spider that is the species most likely to introduce new people into the hobby. Nobody has said at any point in this thread that everyone who is into Ts must have a G. rosea. However, to just dismiss the species because it is common is very counter productive in my opinion. What's worse, to dismiss the people who not only keep them, but actually make an effort to join AB in order to keep them correctly, is detrimental to the hobby as a whole. You just named a nice list of species that are relatively uncommon. Do you really think those species would be available if there were only a few dozen people who kept Ts in the US? Probably not. And like it or not, one of the reasons that there are more than a couple dozen collectors in the US is because of G. rosea.


G. roseas are also very cost effective for someone starting out in the hobby.

---------- Post added 05-09-2012 at 06:23 AM ----------




> Ping pong ball? I would type more but I have to go look for a ping pong ball.


Yep, ping pong ball.  This rosea and my equally boring and common immature male LP love their ping pong balls!  
*
*
*
*
Just to be clear.  I am aware they don't really 'love' their toys, but they do spend a lot of time moving them around their enclosures, in and out of the water bowls and hides, covering them with substrate, cleaning them off, etc...  
:coffee:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LV-426 (May 9, 2012)

G. rosea cost effective? You can get a P. cancerides for just as much and you get something that doesn't fast and grows a lot bigger, or better yet I have noticed P. irminia slings going for $15. You can call me a snob all you want but at least I don't buy junk tarantulas and say they are so cute because the do a headstand on a ping pong ball. Ts are not meant to be cute, they are killers.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (May 9, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> My G. rosea is so uninteresting, I sometimes just want to break down and cry...


a G rosea is still a large spider in the spider world , Enjoy them before they end up on sites from too much Exporting from south america in the Atacambia desert
They are Very hard to get a sack out of , will end up being a rarer and more pricey T in the next 10+ years
Once they are on cites , expect them to Double or triple in price

my Goliath birdeater is a Pet rock also, dont cry man.... except I hope the Goliath survives its cyst


----------



## Shell (May 9, 2012)

*Mod Note*

Just a warning here, if the flaming gets out of hand this thread WILL be closed.

It's starting to go in that direction it would seem, and it won't be tolerated. You can discuss your differences in opinions about tarantula species without fighting. So keep it civil, or don't post. 



For what it's worth my G. rosea may not be my favorite, but I certainly do not think it's a junk species. The diversity amongst all the different species is one of the things that I love about this hobby.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 9, 2012)

bchbum11 said:


> And as I posted earlier, is there anyone on this forum who can argue that new people entering the hobby is a bad thing?


Ill answer with another question: Can you think of anyone that shouldnt own a pitbull?

Im curious what you think is the elitist mindset? Legit question, Im truly interested in your reply. I know that I might come off as elite sometimes, and I want nothing more than to benefit this hobby and AB. I really like it here.

I cant say I disagree with your post, and I cant stress enough that Im asking in a friendly matter. i dont take things personally... especially on an internet forum:sarcasm:

To make one last point before I go and feed my T's: On two different threads, I politely (as polite as I am in this post) suggested the use of the search function, and I followed that with my opinion/answer to the threads question. I was broadly attacked for my responce and called elitist for suggesting "search".

On both ends of the spectrum your gonna see ignorance and cruelty. Most new and old members fit squarly in the middle.


----------



## Anonymity82 (May 9, 2012)

Shell said:


> For what it's worth my G. rosea may not be my favorite, but I certainly do not think it's a junk species. The diversity amongst all the different species is one of the things that I love about this hobby.


Definitely not a junk species. I don't think any species is a junk species. It's all just opinions and we're all allowed to have our own . Personally, my G. rosea is not my favorite but she is the one that brought me into the hobby and for that I will always love her. I'm keeping her to the end and I'm happy to do so. She's boring (I'm getting some ping pong balls to see if that lightens things up!) and I don't find her very attractive. She is always on display though which is cool. 

G. roseas are very common and very cheap. So, new people often get them as their first tarantula (I did). They're great to learn on. They are forgiving and their moodiness teaches people to respect them.

---------- Post added 05-09-2012 at 01:44 PM ----------




LV-426 said:


> G. rosea cost effective? You can get a P. cancerides for just as much and you get something that doesn't fast and grows a lot bigger, or better yet I have noticed P. irminia slings going for $15. You can call me a snob all you want but at least I don't buy junk tarantulas and say they are so cute because the do a headstand on a ping pong ball. Ts are not meant to be cute, they are killers.


Maybe they're not meant to be cute but my Avic. avic sling is down right adorable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## khil (May 9, 2012)

Some people obviously don't understand the basics and dynamics of public internet forums. My god.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bchbum11 (May 9, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Ill answer with another question: Can you think of anyone that shouldnt own a pitbull?
> 
> Im curious what you think is the elitist mindset? Legit question, Im truly interested in your reply. I know that I might come off as elite sometimes, and I want nothing more than to benefit this hobby and AB. I really like it here.
> 
> ...


Yes... I can think of lots people who shouldn't own pitbulls. I can also think of numerous people who would be excellent pitbull owners, but aren't able to be because the breed is on the restricted list of the majority of condo complexes and rental units in my county. The reason the animals are restricted is the result of a bad public image caused irresponsible/bad owners. I believe the irresponsible owership leading to hurt animals or reduced public image is where you're taking this? It is a legitimate point, but doesn't play into my arguement. If someone posts something stupid or irresponsible, by all means they should be ripped a new one. When someone is asking questions about their rosie however, they are making an attempt to be a good owner. This is true even for the newbies who haven't received their search function memo yet 

When I called out an elitist mindset, it had nothing to do with the tone that is sometimes taken in responses to posts. It has to do with some people thinking they are superior just because they keep rarer, hotter, faster, etc,... species. The beginners G. rosea is as important to that person (probably more so) as a P metallica is to the advanced hobiest. No species, or keeper of that species, should be dismissed out of hand just because it is common, brown, inexpensive or whatever.

I'm not familiar with the threads you're talking about, Sid. I don't think it's elitist at all to suggest people use the search function, especially if you actually take the time to answer the question first. 

Lol, and no offense taken at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anonymity82 (May 10, 2012)

khil said:


> Some people obviously don't understand the basics and dynamics of public internet forums. My god.


Enlighten us? This is the first forum I've belonged to so I don't understand the basics.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (May 10, 2012)

A never before asked question to appease the complainers!




What's my Ts favorite color?  I really want to paint those cute little claws at the end of her feet with nail polish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tdark1 (May 10, 2012)

LV-426 said:


> What's goin on lately, I'm seeing to may post about G. rosea. Also a lot of questions being posted about basic things you can read in the TKG. I feel there are a lot more interesting Ts to talk about, plus I feel some the questions being asked on the boards could be answered by doing research plus some due diligence.


LV-426,

Yes, lack of common sense and uninteresting questions can get annoying.  Also, what is even more annoying, is trying to decipher posts with horrid grammar, spelling and just general writing mistakes!  For instance using "to" instead of "too" or saying "may" instead of "many".  The funniest part about this is, I can even understand the broken English Euro posts!

Cheers,

Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (May 10, 2012)

tdark1 said:


> LV-426,
> 
> Yes, lack of common sense and uninteresting questions can get annoying.  Also, what is even more annoying, is trying to decipher posts with horrid grammar, spelling and just general writing mistakes!  For instance using "to" instead of "too" or saying "may" instead of "many".  The funniest part about this is, I can even understand the broken English Euro posts!
> 
> ...


I try my best but I always screw up ever with every. And I always leave the r off of your.


----------



## Birdman10682 (May 20, 2012)

I know,  let's have a "know-more-than-you" pissing contest.....oh wait, we've already covered that. That doesn't help anyone. We inquisitive idiots need knowledge more than some folks need petty validation. We know some of you have more experience, more wisdom, and plenty of helpful advice than we do. That's why we ask our "stupid" questions that seem to have a "lack of common sense". The problem is nobody will care what you know if you let your ego get in the way of what your trying to say. We'll just find somebody else on this forum who will tell us without shaming us. Just saying. No disrespect intended. I love learning all I can about these amazing creatures from whoever will teach me. But, I don't learn well in an atmosphere saturated with negativity and pridefull disdain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shell (May 20, 2012)

*Mod Note*

Alright, the horse has been beaten enough...and then some. 

I think pretty much every aspect of this topic has been discussed in this thread, and some very valuable points have been made, but we're going to let it die now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

